# The Brexit Party



## brogdale (May 8, 2019)

Amirite in thinking we don't have a dedicated thread yet? Seems like BP talk is getting caught up in a number of Brexy threads...so...as we approach the, now formally announced, Euro elections in which the Farage led parry are polling as 'winners' maybe it's time to focus discussion into a thread?

Mods, please delete if I've missed another obvious one.


----------



## Ranbay (May 8, 2019)

Events are £2.50 a ticket
Registration is £25
To become an MP/MEP it’s £100 fee
No doubt there is also merch on sale at events, I saw someone in a Brexit party shirt just yesterday….
It just screams of the standard Fash for Cash method.

I honestly think once they finaly cram the deal through the door (within the next 176 days) he will say oh well, my job here is done, thanks for the extra money i'm off to retire in the EU or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Mods, please delete if I've missed another obvious one.


could just merge


----------



## brogdale (May 8, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Events are £2.50 a ticket
> Registration is £25
> To become an MP/MEP it’s £100 fee
> No doubt there is also merch on sale at events, I saw someone in a Brexit party shirt just yesterday….
> ...


As we've discussed in other Brexy threads...I really don't think that the small donation stream will end up being Farage's greatest source of funding and no, I reckon the party will last many years...just like the Brexit process itself. OTWT, I suppose?


----------



## Ranbay (May 8, 2019)

brogdale said:


> As we've discussed in other Brexy threads...I really don't think that the small donation stream will end up being Farage's greatest source of funding and no, I reckon the party will last many years...just like the Brexit process itself. OTWT, I suppose?



Lets come back in 180 days or so and see then  braggers rights etc


----------



## brogdale (May 8, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Lets come back in 180 days or so and see then  braggers rights etc


Yeah, OK...but I really don't see the logic of your position. _*If *_ May/(insert next tory leader here) were to get the extant Withdrawal Agreement through Parliament, that would merely signal the start of the genuine civil-war within the Parliamentary party and between the Party & it's membership. All of that would result in a Faragist feeding frenzy.


----------



## killer b (May 8, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Lets come back in 180 days or so and see then  braggers rights etc


You're an idiot. Farage is absolutely a grifter, but his grift isn't about personal enrichment via £25 donations - he has his sights set much higher than that.


----------



## killer b (May 8, 2019)

The far right is in government, in power and in the brink of power across the world and you think this is about Farage's bank balance? Mad.


----------



## Ranbay (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Ranbay (May 8, 2019)

killer b said:


> You're an idiot. Farage is absolutely a grifter, but his grift isn't about personal enrichment via £25 donations - he has his sights set much higher than that.



Thanks


----------



## Poi E (May 8, 2019)

First thing in the morning, coffee needed etc.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 8, 2019)

Got a leaflet posted through the letterbox yesterday. What's the best way to return it to the cunts?


----------



## Poi E (May 8, 2019)

Wrapped around a Molotov cocktail.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Got a leaflet posted through the letterbox yesterday. What's the best way to return it to the cunts?


Yeah, came home to one last night


----------



## Ranbay (May 8, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Got a leaflet posted through the letterbox yesterday. What's the best way to return it to the cunts?



wrapped around a milkshake


----------



## Mr Moose (May 8, 2019)

Someone on Twitter loudly claiming that the CPGB’s (ML) _other communists are available,_ are backing the Brexit Party, though the tweet highlighted can’t be found.


----------



## killer b (May 8, 2019)

The screenshot looks like it's from facebook rather than twitter, which may explain why it's not been found.


----------



## killer b (May 8, 2019)

that said, I can't find it on their facebook either.


----------



## andysays (May 8, 2019)

If a call from the CPGB(ML) for the British working class to vote for the Brexit Party doesn't sweep Farage to power, I don't know what will...


----------



## killer b (May 8, 2019)

there's a lot of weird dodgy screenshots about atm, so check before you believe 'em - yesterday I saw one where farage apparently announced Galloway as the Brexit candidate for the peterborough by-election, which didn't seem to have any basis in reality.


----------



## WouldBe (May 8, 2019)

Latest poll on AOL of 16.800+ votes has Brexit party on 71% of the votes.


----------



## Poi E (May 8, 2019)

Sending them to the EU parliament will mean no more delays to the UK buggering off. They should, of course, be like SF and not take their seats.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Sending them to the EU parliament will mean no more delays to the UK buggering off. They should, of course, be like SF and not take their seats.


not only should they take their seats, they should be nailed to them


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Someone on Twitter loudly claiming that the CPGB’s (ML) _other communists are available,_ are backing the Brexit Party, though the tweet highlighted can’t be found.



i imagine the people on their organisational committee are the same people as sit on their other committees.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i imagine the people on their organisational committee are the same people as sit on their other committees.



And that make tea, do the accounts, the publicity, run events and book a table at the pub for the annual conference.


----------



## TopCat (May 8, 2019)

Isn't Tax something to do with the Morning Star now?


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Someone on Twitter loudly claiming that the CPGB’s (ML) _other communists are available,_ are backing the Brexit Party, though the tweet highlighted can’t be found.



Zero surprise there, wether that's real or not (it likely is)
Many CP types have banged that drum for the last 4 years


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Zero surprise there, wether that's real or not
> Many CP types have banged that drum for the last 4 years


anyway that's 20 votes the brexit party will get


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway that's 20 votes the brexit party will get



As many as that? Clearly they're outperforming the Communist Party of Great Britain - Leninist Marxist by some distance.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 8, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Events are £2.50 a ticket
> Registration is £25
> To become an MP/MEP it’s £100 fee
> No doubt there is also merch on sale at events, I saw someone in a Brexit party shirt just yesterday….
> ...



Small change. The real money is coming from all those 1% types looking for a vehicle to lead the pushback against tax transparency and trans-national regulation.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 8, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> As many as that? Clearly they're outperforming the Communist Party of Great Britain - Leninist Marxist by some distance.



Splitters and wankers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 9, 2019)

Farage isn't standing in the Peterborough by-election, and Galloway has decided not to stand as the Brexit Party declined his offer to endorse him, instead putting up their own candidate.



> *Nigel Farage's Brexit Party has announced its candidate for the forthcoming Peterborough by-election - and it's a former businessman who has appeared on The Secret Millionaire.*
> 
> Mike Green will stand for Nigel Farage's new party in its first shot at a seat in Westminster after the leader claimed he was "too busy" to stand for an eighth time to try to win a seat in the House of Commons.
> 
> 'Secret Millionaire' is Brexit Party's by-election candidate


----------



## Poi E (May 9, 2019)

Why trade in a successful career in ice hockey for being an MP? Makes no sense.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 9, 2019)

Whoever's behind the Brexit party, and I doubt it's Farage because his ego is incapable of allowing him to share a stage, is doing fairly well at vetting and putting forward candidates.

Much better crop than used to get put on ukips flyers.


----------



## Yossarian (May 9, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Why trade in a successful career in ice hockey for being an MP? Makes no sense.



Everybody around Farage seems like they may have been hit in the head by a few thousand pucks over their career, tbf.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Everybody around Farage seems like they may have been hit in the head by a few thousand pucks over their career, tbf.


as detective-boy would have said, let's throw a few pucks into that


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2019)

Europe knows the score.


----------



## Ranbay (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 170340


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 170340


thats in Northampton as well. I will not be in attendance.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 9, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> thats in Northampton as well. I will not be in attendance.



oh go on - there's room for one more wanker on that pic


----------



## hot air baboon (May 9, 2019)

that was a joke btw


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2019)

The balance providers have outdone themselves by getting a Progress cunt in


----------



## Dogsauce (May 9, 2019)

Would be funny if they did a QT episode with farage on the panel where they asked no questions at all about Europe or immigration. See how he flounders on other subjects.


----------



## brogdale (May 9, 2019)

In another related thread treelover mentioned this Brexit Party candidate for the North West. Likes to talk about the working class, his own professed socialism and his life in a commune.

I know one of his (former) patients and, according to what i've been told....comrade Henrik is less forthright in his bio about his aristo background (educated with members of the House of Glücksburg), London property portfolio, privately educated family or multiple 'second home' properties in Italy.

Man of the people; "lexit", my arse.


----------



## SovietArmy (May 9, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Got a leaflet posted through the letterbox yesterday. What's the best way to return it to the cunts?


wipe in poo and send it back.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 9, 2019)

Two of the addresses (on the statement of persons nominated -SOPN) for Brexit Party candidates in the East Midlands are stately homes.......
That is 40 percent of their candidates here....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2019)

Just got my leaflet and it's made me angrier than I thought it would. Where did they get everybody's details from?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Two of the addresses (on the statement of persons nominated -SOPN) for Brexit Party candidates in the East Midlands are stately homes.......
> That is 40 percent of their candidates here....


could you post your link as what i'm seeing

doesn't show addresses at all

https://www.ashfield.gov.uk/media/5...l-candidates-nominated-and-notice-of-poll.pdf


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just got my leaflet and it's made me angrier than I thought it would. Where did they get everybody's details from?


er the electoral register


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> could you post your link as what i'm seeing
> View attachment 170361
> doesn't show addresses at all
> 
> https://www.ashfield.gov.uk/media/5...l-candidates-nominated-and-notice-of-poll.pdf



Saw it in the Civic Centre, but will have a look online.


----------



## andysays (May 9, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just got my leaflet and it's made me angrier than I thought it would. Where did they get everybody's details from?


The electoral register, presumably.

So am I the only one on Urban not to have had one yet? As it happens I'll be out of the country on polling day and won't be able to vote anyway


----------



## killer b (May 9, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just got my leaflet and it's made me angrier than I thought it would. Where did they get everybody's details from?


The electoral roll I'd imagine.


----------



## Argonia (May 9, 2019)

Can I be the fourth person to suggest it was from the electoral register?


----------



## brogdale (May 9, 2019)

andysays said:


> The electoral register, presumably.
> 
> So am I the only one on Urban not to have had one yet? As it happens I'll be out of the country on polling day and won't be able to vote anyway


_They _knew that and thought they'd save on the postage.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2019)

andysays said:


> So am I the only one on Urban not to have had one yet?


we've had nothing except the cards in sunny kettering


----------



## andysays (May 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _They _knew that and thought they'd save on the postage.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 9, 2019)

Don’t seem to have candidate addresses online - must be something GDPR related. But they were on paper copy posted up in local council office.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 9, 2019)

Ensure you opt out of the open register when you out yourself on the electoral roll.

The electoral register and the 'open register'


----------



## Dogsauce (May 9, 2019)

Had nothing here (Bristol) but then I won’t be on the electoral register yet as recently moved. Might be that they’re not bothering because it’s remainerville here (EU flags in windows etc.)


----------



## brogdale (May 9, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ensure you opt out of the open register when you out yourself on the electoral roll.
> 
> The electoral register and the 'open register'


AFAIK that still leaves your name & address on the 'full register' that parties have access to for direct mailing.
Just saying.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Don’t seem to have candidate addresses online - must be something GDPR related. But they were on paper copy posted up in local council office.


get a picture and post it up


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> AFAIK that still leaves your name & address on the 'full register' that parties have access to for direct mailing.
> Just saying.



Looks like but still useful reminder.

As part of the dodgy accounting some parties like to buy their mailings after all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> er the electoral register


I didn't think parties could contact you directly by name if you opted out of the open register. I thought that was for official business and polling cards etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't think parties could contact you directly by name if you opted out of the open register. I thought that was for official business and polling cards etc.



Electoral register


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 9, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't think parties could contact you directly by name if you opted out of the open register. I thought that was for official business and polling cards etc.



They can, they have full access to the electoral register, in order to send election addresses.

Fuck, beaten to it by Pickman's model, the cunt.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2019)

That's annoying.


----------



## TopCat (May 9, 2019)

You have stop say someone's stalking you to get the entry hid.


----------



## TopCat (May 9, 2019)

Housemate got a missive from Farage. I got one from the LP.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 9, 2019)

TopCat said:


> You have stop say someone's stalking you to get the entry hid.



So we report the Brexit party for stalking?

Works for me.


----------



## pogofish (May 9, 2019)

Got home to two last night - From the Brexit Party and the Tories.

Was in too good a mood to spoil it by opening them.  Will pour a stiff drink and do so tonight..!


----------



## Poi E (May 9, 2019)

Strange bedfellows The Brexit Party, the RCP and the Brighton bomb


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Strange bedfellows The Brexit Party, the RCP and the Brighton bomb



Nah, not really, not when you think about the RCP.

I have been thinking about the red brown tinge among some Brexit party candidates though and wondering about the image of the Brexit party so far. They haven't just taken the lions share of the vote from UKIP, UKIP have collapsed in the polls. I know they've not got resources but they have massive name recognition, those polls to me suggest virtually all UKIP voters will switch to BP. What do they like better about it? 

It can't be Farage. Obviously. Can it?


----------



## andysays (May 10, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Nah, not really, not when you think about the RCP.
> 
> I have been thinking about the red brown tinge among some Brexit party candidates though and wondering about the image of the Brexit party so far. They haven't just taken the lions share of the vote from UKIP, UKIP have collapsed in the polls. I know they've not got resources but they have massive name recognition, those polls to me suggest virtually all UKIP voters will switch to BP. What do they like better about it?
> 
> It can't be Farage. Obviously. Can it?



Why can't it be Farage, or at least why can't he, and his own huge personal name recognition, etc, at least be a significant factor?

Like it or not, if one individual personifies Brexit in the minds of most British voters, it's Farage.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2019)

andysays said:


> Why can't it be Farage, or at least why can't he, and his own huge personal name recognition, etc, at least be a significant factor?
> 
> Like it or not, if one individual personifies Brexit in the minds of most British voters, it's Farage.



Yep, the Farage brand is stronger than UKIP or the Brexit Party.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 10, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Nah, not really, not when you think about the RCP.
> 
> I have been thinking about the red brown tinge among some Brexit party candidates though and wondering about the image of the Brexit party so far. They haven't just taken the lions share of the vote from UKIP, UKIP have collapsed in the polls. I know they've not got resources but they have massive name recognition, those polls to me suggest virtually all UKIP voters will switch to BP. What do they like better about it?
> 
> It can't be Farage. Obviously. Can it?



UKIPs obvious racism and TR associations are a put off for many Brexit supporters. Had there been no BP maybe a few more could vote UKIP but Farage (and their own behaviour) has isolated them as racist losers. Not an attractive proposition.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

andysays said:


> Why can't it be Farage, or at least why can't he, and his own huge personal name recognition, etc, at least be a significant factor?
> 
> Like it or not, if one individual personifies Brexit in the minds of most British voters, it's Farage.



Fair, it could be a significant factor, perhaps the key reason. I just wondered if it reflected the fact that a lot of people shifted to a pro Brexit party they didn't see as racist. 



Mr Moose said:


> UKIPs obvious racism and TR associations are a put off for many Brexit supporters. Had there been no BP maybe a few more could vote UKIP but Farage (and their own behaviour) has isolated them as racist losers. Not an attractive proposition.



Think this could be a factor definitely. 

It's interesting because the tactic seems to be "vote Labour to stop the racists" and I'm not sure how many people that will chime with. Particularly when you have self professed 'lefties' standing for the BP and its says on the leaflet "left wing Democrats should vote to deliver the referendum result".


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2019)

Millions of Leavers will use this election as a way of showing their discontent with Brexit not happening yet. The Brexit Party is the clearest way of doing this. It's pretty simple.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> It's interesting because the tactic seems to be "vote Labour to stop the racists" and I'm not sure how many people that will chime with. *Particularly when you have self professed 'lefties' standing for the BP and its says on the leaflet "left wing Democrats should vote to deliver the referendum result".*



BIB interesting you posted that, I've just received my BP election address, as well as Farage standing in the south-east, they have a real mix of people, clearly trying hard to appeal across the spectrum.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> BIB interesting you posted that, I've just received my BP election address, as well as Farage standing in the south-east, they have a real mix of people, clearly trying hard to appeal across the spectrum.
> 
> View attachment 170459 View attachment 170460



Almost like this is how you actually build a new centrist party


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 10, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Nah, not really, not when you think about the RCP.
> 
> I have been thinking about the red brown tinge among some Brexit party candidates though and wondering about the image of the Brexit party so far. They haven't just taken the lions share of the vote from UKIP, UKIP have collapsed in the polls. I know they've not got resources but they have massive name recognition, those polls to me suggest virtually all UKIP voters will switch to BP. What do they like better about it?
> 
> It can't be Farage. Obviously. Can it?



The recognition of Farage is significant. But what is also noteworthy is that the BP emerged, seemingly fully formed, precisely at the time that it became popularly understood that the HoC and others were committed to overturning the result of the referendum either by a re-run or via a process of 'alignment' with the common/single market.

Finally, despite much of the comedy left sneering at its lack of a programme I'd argue that this is its _strength_ and the basis of its appeal to leave voters of all hues. It's the perfect vehicle for mobilization of a massive protest vote.


----------



## eoin_k (May 10, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> BIB interesting you posted that, I've just received my BP election address, as well as Farage standing in the south-east, they have a real mix of people, clearly trying hard to appeal across the spectrum.
> 
> View attachment 170459 View attachment 170460



What is so diverse about that lot apart from their ethnicity and gender. Fox's mob have abandoned any pretentions to being left wing decades ago and now take money off the Koch brothers and other corporate interests. One of her comrades went sniffing around the cigarette industry for funding; they've got links to people doing PR for the oil industry etc. Joel Chilaka is an ex-Tory who was involved in a recent attempt to set up a right-wing youth movement based on a succesful US model. Ben Habib is a cambridge educated property developer. June Mummery is the managing director of a fisheries business that either makes grossly inflated claims about its importance in the industry, or files remarkably small returns with Companies House for such a major enterprise. All of which leaves us with Jacob Rees Moggs's sister, a royal marine and another business man...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 170366
> Electoral register


Seems the brexit party is not actually a political party. It is registered with the electoral commission, but you can't join, you can only support or donate money.

People are being urged to make gdpr requests about the information they have on you if you received a leaflet. Even the brexit party website doesn't list the electoral register as a reason they might have your contact details or any information about you.

The guidelines are a bit vague, I've seen other wording than quoted above that gives more wiggle room for sure.

Send it to info@thebrexitparty.org and keep the email as proof of the time of posting. If they don't respond in four weeks they get a fine. If nothing else it will keep them busy and maybe cost them money.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 10, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seems the brexit party is not actually a political party. It is registered with the electoral commission, but you can't join, you can only support or donate money.
> 
> People are being urged to make gdpr requests about the information they have on you if you received a leaflet. Even the brexit party website doesn't list the electoral register as a reason they might have your contact details or any information about you.
> 
> ...



Viva la resistance, viva!


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2019)

I've been mail shotted by these cunts.  Interestingly my partner hasn't.  I'm clearly their target demographic (male, 41) my partner less so (female, 34).

Angry middle aged men, the new politics.


----------



## andysays (May 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _They _knew that and thought they'd save on the postage.


Turns out they *didn't *know, because I finally got one today.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I've been mail shotted by these cunts.  Interestingly my partner hasn't.  I'm clearly their target demographic (male, 41) my partner less so (female, 34).
> 
> Angry middle aged men, the new politics.



You haven't been targeted. 

They have access to the full electoral roll for addressing election communications, as does every registered political party that's standing, and they get one mailing by the Royal Mail for free, the government picks up the bill for that. 

It could be that they have filtered out the database to save money, on printing, by only sending one to each address, rather than one for each voter. Or your partner will get it in the next few days, assuming she's on the electoral roll, or it just lost in system.

My oldest niece has received one, and she's in her early 30's.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> You haven't been targeted.
> 
> They have access to the full electoral roll for addressing election communications, as does every registered political party that's standing,



Turns out they are not actually a political party though.


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Angry middle aged men, the new politics.


Same as the old politics then?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2019)

I received a leaflet through the post today that was addressed to me personally. I’ve sent said group an email saying that this is a breach of GDPR & DPA. Do I report this to the ICO or another governing body?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2019)

Nigel Farage 'walked away' after chauffeur was in crash with dad and toddler


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2019)

Nigel Farage would 'pick up a rifle' if Brexit is not delivered


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Turns out they are not actually a political party though.





The Electoral Commission seems to disagree - View registration - The Electoral Commission


----------



## killer b (May 11, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I received a leaflet through the post today that was addressed to me personally. I’ve sent said group an email saying that this is a breach of GDPR & DPA. Do I report this to the ICO or another governing body?


What makes you think they're in breach of the GDPR?

Edit: oh I see, this thread. It's nonsense, so dont waste your time.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I received a leaflet through the post today that was addressed to me personally. I’ve sent said group an email saying that this is a breach of GDPR & DPA. Do I report this to the ICO or another governing body?



It would be the ICO, but you'll not get anywhere, because they say themselves...



> The law makes it compulsory to provide information to an electoral registration officer for inclusion in the full register. The details you are likely to have to provide are your name, address, national insurance number, nationality and age.
> 
> The full register is published once a year and is updated every month. It is used by electoral registration officers and returning officers across the country for purposes related to elections and referendums. *Political parties, MPs and public libraries may also have the full register.*



Electoral register


----------



## Poi E (May 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Nigel Farage would 'pick up a rifle' if Brexit is not delivered



Good. We can shoot him for sedition.


----------



## brogdale (May 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Nigel Farage would 'pick up a rifle' if Brexit is not delivered


So why hasn't he?


----------



## Yossarian (May 11, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Good. We can shoot him for sedition.



I didn't think it was going to come to civil war but if it does, Nigel Farage's Brexit Army versus a generation that grew up playing first-person shooter video games is a battle I'd like to watch from a safe distance.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 11, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> I didn't think it was going to come to civil war but if it does, Nigel Farage's Brexit Army versus a generation that grew up playing first-person shooter video games is a battle I'd like to watch from a safe distance.



I’d just worry that the stereotypical ‘incel’ gamers will be throwing their lot in with UKIP now that it has adopted an anti-feminism position. Maybe Batten is actually a genius strategist with an eye on our post-democratic future.

(Or maybe, IME, such stereotypes are bollocks)


----------



## Yossarian (May 11, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> I’d just worry that the stereotypical ‘incel’ gamers will be throwing their lot in with UKIP now that it has adopted an anti-feminism position. Maybe Batten is actually a genius strategist with an eye on our post-democratic future.
> 
> (Or maybe, IME, such stereotypes are bollocks)



I think General Farage's deployment of the Incel Battalion will probably fail when they realise it will involve leaving their bedrooms.


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> I think General Farage's deployment of the Incel Battalion will probably fail when they realise it will involve leaving their bedrooms.



It would be for the best; otherwise it would be a race between dysentery and starvation.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 11, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> I didn't think it was going to come to civil war but if it does, Nigel Farage's Brexit Army versus a generation that grew up playing first-person shooter video games is a battle I'd like to watch from a safe distance.



Except the lines wouldn’t be drawn in that manner. Young working class people would be, in the main, on the side of Farage. 

The continued crass attempts to erase class from the debate and pretend its generational whilst tiresome have taken hold in remain fantasy and repeated as fact.


----------



## Yossarian (May 11, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Except the lines wouldn’t be drawn in that manner. Young working class people would be, in the main, on the side of Farage.
> 
> The continued crass attempts to erase class from the debate and pretend its generational whilst tiresome have taken hold in remain fantasy and repeated as fact.
> 
> View attachment 170586



I think we may see desertions en masse when the young Farangists see where 80% of the women are, and they get the fifth directive in a day from headquarters ordering them to pull their socks up.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 11, 2019)

Maybe just be me Yossarian, but that image doesn't seem to have formatted properly the bottom axis and key seem to be cut off.

EDIT: Ignore, is fine now.


----------



## treelover (May 11, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Except the lines wouldn’t be drawn in that manner. Young working class people would be, in the main, on the side of Farage.
> 
> The continued crass attempts to erase class from the debate and pretend its generational whilst tiresome have taken hold in remain fantasy and repeated as fact.
> 
> View attachment 170586




Same in France with the Rassemblement National, they have support from youth across the board,


----------



## Poi E (May 11, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Except the lines wouldn’t be drawn in that manner. Young working class people would be, in the main, on the side of Farage.
> 
> The continued crass attempts to erase class from the debate and pretend its generational whilst tiresome have taken hold in remain fantasy and repeated as fact.
> 
> View attachment 170586



Working class in Scotland shifted support to a nationalist party, so this is all believable.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> I think we may see desertions en masse when the young Farangists see where 80% of the women are, and they get the fifth directive in a day from headquarters ordering them to pull their socks up.
> 
> View attachment 170591


Did you coin farangist? I hope so


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It would be the ICO, but you'll not get anywhere, because they say themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> Electoral register



They mailed me back today with that. I’ll pop the leaflet in an envelope to their address not stamped so they pay for it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> They mailed me back today with that. I’ll pop the leaflet in an envelope to their address not stamped so they pay for it.



I doubt that, they are most likely going to reject any post sent without a stamp on, you'll just be wasting your time & that of the Royal Mail.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2019)




----------



## treelover (May 12, 2019)

Farage on Andrew Marr under robust questioning acknowledges he still support a small state, health care insurance, etc, something for labour to go at him with?

He lost it a bit, starting to refuse to answer any more Q's not on Brexit, etc.


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2019)

treelover said:


> Farage on Andrew Marr under robust questioning acknowledges he still support a small state, health care insurance, etc, something for labour to go at him with?
> 
> He lost it a bit, starting to refuse to answer any more Q's not on Brexit, etc.


The relying on reeling out old quotes tack only has a certain shelf life. The BP will romp the Euros but the real question is what is possible for them after that and how  they can be opposed. Just read a stat btw that amongst skilled workers they are very popular with Labour just shading the unskilled.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 12, 2019)

Might need to change the thread title. Apparently it’s not a political party, it’s a company...  

Farage calls for private health firms to 'relieve burden on NHS'

The thing people always forget about nazism is that it was effectively a system of state capitalism, where the state was run by companies. That’s what we’re now walking into.


----------



## treelover (May 12, 2019)

Disabled and sick people are aware of that, ATOS, Maximus, making life changing decisions.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2019)

treelover said:


> Disabled and sick people are aware of that, ATOS, Maximus, making life changing decisions.


Yeh I'd have thought most people using the NHS are unwell in some way


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 12, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> Might need to change the thread title. Apparently it’s not a political party, it’s a company...



Not this again. 

How many fucking times does it need pointing out they are registered party with the electoral commission.


----------



## treelover (May 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh I'd have thought most people using the NHS are unwell in some way



I'm talking about the profit making non benign element.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> Might need to change the thread title. Apparently it’s not a political party, it’s a company...
> 
> Farage calls for private health firms to 'relieve burden on NHS'
> 
> The thing people always forget about nazism is that it was effectively a system of state capitalism, where the state was run by companies. That’s what we’re now walking into.


In the last year I've had an endoscopy and ultrasound imaging. Both these referrals have been carried out by private companies. A colleague who suffered a stroke spent some weeks in a private hospital following time in an NHS hospital. It's become much more obvious to me that a vast array of roles are now filled by private companies. If the NHS is still struggling, bring the services back in house, reduce the number of bean counters and the duplication caused by the number of trusts and return to a view of the NHS not driven by profit and loss


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not this again.
> 
> How many fucking times does it need pointing out they are registered party with the electoral commission.


Do read what farage said


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Do read what farage said



I did, it's bollocks.

The electoral commission decides what entities are political parties, they are the gate keepers.


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> Might need to change the thread title. Apparently it’s not a political party, it’s a company...
> 
> Farage calls for private health firms to 'relieve burden on NHS'
> 
> The thing people always forget about nazism is that it was effectively a system of state capitalism, where the state was run by companies. That’s what we’re now walking into.



Our local healthcare trust has done just that....it has built and runs a private hospital which it even advertises in the lifts of the NHS one.  Feels a bit conflict of interest to me.   Mind you  - the most 'impressive' part of that shower since my mum's "you're terminally ill - sorry we missed it" was the speed with which she started receiving unsolicited phone calls from no win no fee lawyers and funeral plan companies - they having presumably been sold her data y the hospital


----------



## FiFi (May 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> In the last year I've had an endoscopy and ultrasound imaging. Both these referrals have been carried out by private companies. A colleague who suffered a stroke spent some weeks in a private hospital following time in an NHS hospital. It's become much more obvious to me that a vast array of roles are now filled by private companies. *If the NHS is still struggling, bring the services back in house, reduce the number of bean counters and the duplication caused by the number of trusts and return to a view of the NHS not driven by profit and loss*



This. A hundred times, this.

PS. I hope the testing has led to treatment and that you are feeling well now.


----------



## brogdale (May 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> In the last year I've had an endoscopy and ultrasound imaging. Both these referrals have been carried out by private companies. A colleague who suffered a stroke spent some weeks in a private hospital following time in an NHS hospital. It's become much more obvious to me that a vast array of roles are now filled by private companies. If the NHS is still struggling, bring the services back in house, reduce the number of bean counters and the duplication caused by the number of trusts and return to a view of the NHS not driven by profit and loss


As others have said; hope you get the treatment you need to resolve the issue.
Your post also reminded me that I was going to post up a video by Dr Bob Gill. I had the pleasure of hearing Bob speak again a couple of weeks ago at a KOSHH meeting and he really does have a knack of delivering the long, complex story of NHS privatisation under successive governments in a very comprehensible manner. We need more folk explaining it like this IMO.


----------



## moochedit (May 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The electoral commission decides what entities are political parties, they are the gate keepers.



It is both a registered party and registered company (as is the case with most parties)

party registration here:

View registration - The Electoral Commission

company registration here:

THE BREXIT PARTY LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)


----------



## brogdale (May 13, 2019)

Crispin Blunt was on ‘Newsnight’ saying how a Tory party refashioned under a true believer leader as a Brexit party would come to an electoral agreement with _the _Brexit party and not stand against each other. The implication being that Farage would only stand candidates in non-Tory held seats. Sounds like the ERG have already worked out their next Conf & Supply arrangement and reckon on wiping out Labour in the North into the bargain.


----------



## Poi E (May 14, 2019)

Phillip Basey, treasurer of the Brexit Party, has a daughter who is a former glamour model who is married to Nathaniel Rothschild, mate of Cameron and Osbourne, Bullingdon etc. For a largish country it's a fucking small cesspool of talent at the top.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2019)

Is 'former glamour model' relevant info, or is it just calling her a slut for lolz?


----------



## Poi E (May 14, 2019)

Not relevant, but provides tawdry colour, yes.


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2019)

He's in Wales this week, only £2:50 a ticket, might book one and not go?


----------



## Yossarian (May 14, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> He's in Wales this week, only £2:50 a ticket, might book one and not go?



Buy a bunch of tickets and spell out a Welsh insult like "CONT GWIRION" on sheets of paper taped to the seats.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 14, 2019)

a better use for the brexit leaflet!
My friends 7 year old put on a play in my house the other day
It was about a magic pike that ends up in a fish bowl
The pike was made out of that brexit party leaflet [think she had help cutting it out]
here is a still from the actual play - the magic pike caught in the fish bowl!


----------



## weepiper (May 15, 2019)

Farage is coming to Edinburgh on Friday night apparently. Can't see him getting much traction here (74% Remain) but he's not courting voters in Edinburgh really, he's playing to the audience down south. He'll get a good reaction for sure - last time he came here (2013) he was surrounded by a crowd chanting 'Nigel you're a bawbag, Nigel you're a bawbag, na na na na, hey!' and hid in a pub before getting bundled into a taxi by the police. He's speaking at the Corn Exchange, which incidentally has a MacDonald's about 50 yards from its front door.


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2019)

someone tried to block them from getting in or something.


----------



## Teaboy (May 16, 2019)

I have now received mailshots from both these clowns and the UKIP clowns.  My g/f on the other hand is receiving guff from the lib dems.  Target demographics.


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> someone tried to block them from getting in or something.




Its not really funny, Merthyr Tydfil was once called Red Merthyr, their grandads will be looking down in shame and anger.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2019)

Led By Donkeys are back and now they're writing Nigel Farage's manifesto for him


----------



## brogdale (May 16, 2019)

treelover said:


> Its not really funny, Merthyr Tydfil was once called Red Merthyr, their grandads will be looking down in shame and anger.


Hmm...but look at that age profile, they are the 'grandads' now...the boomer generation holding onto the legacy asset bribes of  the long-gone 'social contract' between capital & labour. Fear of asset loss/erosion/theft etc. has been whipped up to spectacular effect.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 16, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Led By Donkeys are back and now they're writing Nigel Farage's manifesto for him
> 
> 
> View attachment 171149


Wrong move that. At least some are going to look at that and think "well, insurance is a good thing, innit? Good old Nigel's the boy for me".

NEXT: "I never thought _my _NHS would be royally shafted, weeps person who voted for the Let's Royally Shaft the NHS Party".


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2019)

The loony also wants us to adopt the USA's lax gun laws - presumably so we can import American-made guns ...

Win Win !


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2019)

treelover said:


> Its not really funny, Merthyr Tydfil was once called Red Merthyr, their grandads will be looking down in shame and anger.




£2:50 to stand in a car park is FUNNY


----------



## Rosemary Jest (May 16, 2019)

I've got these Brexit Party leaflets on multiple days shoved through the door last week.

Mind you, I got the Labour one through the door the other day and at least the Brexit Party one had some kind of coherent message. The one from Labour seemed to be something wishy washy about making things fairer. I read it three times and still couldn't fathom what it was saying in relation to leaving the EU. And I'm a fucking party member. 

Jeremy's face was staring at me equally forlornly when I shoved it in the recycling bin.


----------



## Poi E (May 17, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> The loony also wants us to adopt the USA's lax gun laws - presumably so we can import American-made guns ...
> 
> Win Win !



Plenty made here, too.


----------



## Farmer Giles (May 17, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I have now received mailshots from both these clowns and the UKIP clowns.  My g/f on the other hand is receiving guff from the lib dems.  Target demographics.



The other way round in my house. My missus is a potential fascist apparently, and I am wetter than penguins flipper.


----------



## agricola (May 17, 2019)

Surprised more hasn't been made about Claire Fox defending the right of people to watch child porn, to be honest.  Admittedly this has been mentioned in a Nick Cohen article in the Spectator (and in a Telegraph podcast) so I can understand if people haven't read/heard about it:



> When people challenge my opinions I shrug, said Vladimir Nabokov. When people challenge my facts, I reach for my dictionary.
> 
> Brendan O’Neill, formerly of the Revolutionary Communist Party and Living Marxism, now of _Spiked_, has had me reaching for mine. He accuses me of lying, a charge which might send a less liberal journalist than me to his lawyers. He says my charge that his comrades and the Brexit Party’s European Parliament candidates Claire Fox, James Heartfield and Alka Sehgal Cuthbert are cavalier about the abuse of children “are lies, straight-up, low-down lies,” “character assassination”, and an act of desperation by the remain side.
> 
> ...



edit:  no surprise who made it into the list of demons at the end, of course


----------



## gosub (May 17, 2019)

agricola said:


> Surprised more hasn't been made about Claire Fox defending the right of people to watch child porn, to be honest.  Admittedly this has been mentioned in a Nick Cohen article in the Spectator (and in a Telegraph podcast) so I can understand if people haven't read/heard about it:
> 
> 
> 
> edit:  no surprise who made it into the list of demons at the end, of course


----------



## weepiper (May 17, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Crispin Blunt was on ‘Newsnight’ saying how a Tory party refashioned under a true believer leader as a Brexit party would come to an electoral agreement with _the _Brexit party and not stand against each other. The implication being that Farage would only stand candidates in non-Tory held seats. Sounds like the ERG have already worked out their next Conf & Supply arrangement and reckon on wiping out Labour in the North into the bargain.


He's at it again:



I suppose this could easily have gone in the tory death spiral thread.


----------



## iona (May 17, 2019)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 171308


Improvise







Less messy but more hurty


----------



## 8ball (May 17, 2019)

agricola said:


> Surprised more hasn't been made about Claire Fox defending the right of people to watch child porn, to be honest.



Wtf.


----------



## moochedit (May 18, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Led By Donkeys are back and now they're writing Nigel Farage's manifesto for him
> 
> 
> View attachment 171149



Maybe a stupid question but are these photoshops or has someone actually put these spoof posters up?


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 18, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Maybe a stupid question but are these photoshops or has someone actually put these spoof posters up?



No, they actually are putting them up. Sometimes anyway.


----------



## Yossarian (May 18, 2019)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 171308



Are they still selling those apple pies with a filling hotter than molten lava?


----------



## teqniq (May 18, 2019)

That's a lot of money that Banks is spending on one man and a party with no manifesto.

Nigel Farage’s funding secrets revealed


----------



## Mr Moose (May 18, 2019)

agricola said:


> Surprised more hasn't been made about Claire Fox defending the right of people to watch child porn, to be honest.  Admittedly this has been mentioned in a Nick Cohen article in the Spectator (and in a Telegraph podcast) so I can understand if people haven't read/heard about it:
> 
> 
> 
> edit:  no surprise who made it into the list of demons at the end, of course



Fox is a tedious, dull libertarian who has had a lifetime of not doing a proper job in which to indulge her opinions. Her kind of left and progressive baiting bollocks can only be sustained if you never make a single important decision in your life that someone else relies upon.


----------



## agricola (May 18, 2019)

teqniq said:


> That's a lot of money that Banks is spending on one man and a party with no manifesto.
> 
> Nigel Farage’s funding secrets revealed



I'd be amazed if it is Banks who is the ultimate source of the money, tbh.


----------



## teqniq (May 18, 2019)

Yes so will I. Be interesting to see whether the NCA find enough evidence to prosecute him over the referendum funding. From what we already know it looks really dodgy.


----------



## treelover (May 18, 2019)

Getting out the video where Falange is supporting health insurance is having some impact, going by FB.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 18, 2019)

treelover said:


> Getting out the video where Falange is supporting health insurance is having some impact, going by FB.



Why would it be having any impact?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2019)

agricola said:


> I'd be amazed if it is Banks who is the ultimate source of the money, tbh.


Isn't he nett penniless ?
I hope I live to see the whole house of cards come tumbling down.


----------



## treelover (May 18, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why would it be having any impact?



people saying, "didn't know that, not voting for him now", remember a fair few people voted for leave to get money for the NHS, though they seem to have short memories


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2019)

I've never bothered to work through the sums myself regarding the "350 million", but this puts it into perspective for me. :-

It clearly wouldn't go very far ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 18, 2019)

treelover said:


> people saying, "didn't know that, not voting for him now", remember a fair few people voted for leave to get money for the NHS, though they seem to have short memories



So, what's that a couple of dozen people?

People are going to be voting BP for one reason, and that's not about the NHS. 

It's a one trick party, it's a protest vote, if you seriously think what you are reading on FB is going to have any impact, you are deluded.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2019)

Sadly, I reckon most of us 6 million who signed the online petition have the extra motivation of a vested interest in remaining ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2019)

30 year old brexit party candidate thinks 30 years of austerity is a price worth paying for something or other..
And still the turkeys keep voting for them...

Brexit Party candidate says that leaving the EU will have an effect on the economy for '30 years'


----------



## Poi E (May 19, 2019)

The Brexit Party candidate in question, Lucy Harris, is a mate of the RCP/spiked brigade e.g. Lucy Harris – Battle of Ideas 2018

Typically English form English nationalism is taking: don't call it by it's name, give it another.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2019)

UKIP won 24 seats last time, they are down to just 3 now, with 14 out of the 21 that left UKIP now sitting as Brexit MEPs.

That was on around 27% vote share, I wonder how many extra seats BP will get if the polls are right, and they do get 30-35%.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 19, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> UKIP won 24 seats last time, they are down to just 3 now, with 14 out of the 21 that left UKIP now sitting as Brexit MEPs.
> 
> That was on around 27% vote share, I wonder how many extra seats BP will get if the polls are right, and they do get 30-35%.



Er. 35-40% comrade - I've got money on this


----------



## kebabking (May 19, 2019)

To inspire revolution in the Proletariat, the #2 on the Labour list for the West Midlands is Sion Simon.

Fucking hell, even i, damp-eyed, Blair voting, liberal remainer that I am, am utterly sick of the endless _nothingness _of this conveyor belt of no marks - believers in nothing, doers of nothing.

I've never heard of the rest of the list, I've no idea who they are or what they believe or have done hitherto. No marks, just utter no marks.


----------



## agricola (May 19, 2019)

kebabking said:


> To inspire revolution in the Proletariat, the #2 on the Labour list for the West Midlands is Sion Simon.
> 
> Fucking hell, even i, damp-eyed, Blair voting, liberal remainer that I am, am utterly sick of the endless _nothingness _of this conveyor belt of no marks - believers in nothing, doers of nothing.
> 
> I've never heard of the rest of the list, I've no idea who they are or what they believe or have done hitherto. No marks, just utter no marks.



Sometimes loyalty is more important than competence, ability, achievement or indeed reality.


----------



## teqniq (May 19, 2019)

Speaking of loyalty....


----------



## treelover (May 19, 2019)

Poi E said:


> The Brexit Party candidate in question, Lucy Harris, is a mate of the RCP/spiked brigade e.g. Lucy Harris – Battle of Ideas 2018
> 
> Typically English form English nationalism is taking: don't call it by it's name, give it another.




On her Twitter page, she is RT one which extolls the virtues and Thatcherite history of Anne Widdecombe, how could a 60 something ex Miner vote for that?


----------



## treelover (May 19, 2019)

Btw, how many Spiked linked candidates are there?, seems to be a few.


'O thou Powers of England, though thou hast promised to make this People a Free People, yet thou hast so handled the matter...That thou has wrapped us up more in bondage, and oppression lies heavier upon us...” Gerrard Winstanley, 1649.'


Wow, she has posted stuff up about the Levellers/Winstanley!

and recommended 150 times.


----------



## Poi E (May 19, 2019)

treelover said:


> On her Twitter page, she is RT one which extolls the virtues and Thatcherite history of Anne Widdecombe, how could a 60 something ex Miner vote for that?



Nationalism. Same way the tartan Tories secured the working class vote in Scotland.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 19, 2019)

Interesting, though not surprising, that “Posh George” is back in the frame. (Times, so paywalled)


----------



## teqniq (May 19, 2019)

Bots or variations thereof seems to be being used to artificially amplify pro-Brexit views.

Nigel Farage’s Brexit Party Is Getting Huge Buzz On Twitter. Some Of It Doesn’t Seem Real.


----------



## weepiper (May 20, 2019)

Well in, Newcastle.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

not loading for me, weepiper so c&p


----------



## Wilf (May 20, 2019)

He's gone from just _intolerant_ to _lactose intolerant_.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 20, 2019)

More projectiles, heavier contents needed but a good start to the day


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2019)

_Lactose the Intolerant! _is one of the better milkshake related slogans I've seen the last few days.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 20, 2019)

Beautiful- right next to greys monument- where the patriots gather at weekends to hawk their belligerence.


----------



## Wilf (May 20, 2019)

The Biotic Baking Brigade used to pie the powerful, particularly in the States, but here as well. From what I remember they were usually vegan pies - McDonalds milkshakes are a more  democratic alternative.  Same time I'm not going to waste a Greggs vegan sausage roll on the fash.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 20, 2019)

> The Electoral Commission has said it will attend the offices of Nigel Farage’s Brexit party to “review its systems” after Gordon Brown urged them to investigate concerns over the legality of the party’s funding.
> 
> The former prime minister told a Labour rally in Glasgow the commission had the powers to carry out live investigations during elections, and issue interim statements on whether it believes there are unanswered legal questions about party funding.
> 
> Brown said there were clear risks democracy was being damaged if the Brexit party was allowed to accept foreign and untraceable donations via the online payments service PayPal. Political gifts of under £500, whether made via PayPal or another route, do not have to be declared.



Electoral Commission to visit Brexit party offices over funding concerns


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2019)

top work


----------



## MrSpikey (May 20, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> The loony also wants us to adopt the USA's lax gun laws - presumably so we can import American-made guns ...



I hear that recent events have made him rethink the idea of legalizing assault trifles.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2019)

Any dignity that he had, all but evaporated.


----------



## treelover (May 20, 2019)

Don't you think there may be counter reactions from his more aggressive supporters?


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2019)

Well, that's won him a shitload more votes...

Ambivalent people don't like to see people humiliated, he'll get a load of sympathy for that.


----------



## Ranbay (May 20, 2019)

treelover said:


> Don't you think there may be counter reactions from his more aggressive supporters?




Yes

No

Maybe


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2019)

treelover said:


> Don't you think there may be counter reactions from his more aggressive supporters?


What, you mean other venal psychopaths might be milkshaked?


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Well, that's won him a shitload more votes...
> 
> Ambivalent people don't like to see people humiliated, he'll get a load of sympathy for that.


I've seen and heard nothing but good cheer about it from everyone but liberal journalists and ageing racists tbf


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2019)

I don't recall Kilroy Silk getting a bump in the polls that time someone threw some slurry over him. Quite the opposite.


----------



## TopCat (May 20, 2019)

treelover said:


> Don't you think there may be counter reactions from his more aggressive supporters?


Not at the moment. Maybe soon.


----------



## TopCat (May 20, 2019)

Put a bit of brick in every shake please.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2019)

killer b said:


> I don't recall Kilroy Silk getting a bump in the polls that time someone threw some slurry over him. Quite the opposite.


or him after this...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Well, that's won him a shitload more votes...
> 
> Ambivalent people don't like to see people humiliated, he'll get a load of sympathy for that.



Blair’s furious about it, so it’s A Good Thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Well, that's won him a shitload more votes...
> 
> Ambivalent people don't like to see people humiliated, he'll get a load of sympathy for that.


It was a £5.25 milkshake so it was proper quality, none of that mcd's muck


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Blair’s furious about it, so it’s A Good Thing.


someone found a passage in his autobiography where he talks about how funny Prescott's egging was.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2019)

killer b said:


> someone found a passage in his autobiography where he talks about how funny Prescott's egging was.



Yeah, Blair was always happy for the working classes to suffer.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 20, 2019)

..............


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Yossarian (May 21, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Well, that's won him a shitload more votes...
> 
> Ambivalent people don't like to see people humiliated, he'll get a load of sympathy for that.



People don't generally seem to be overflowing with sympathy for Farage - in 2010 he was in a plane crash and still finished behind Flipper the dolphin.


----------



## brogdale (May 21, 2019)

Darren Loucaides’ ‘long read’ piece on the BP’s conscious aping of Five Star is worth a look:

Building the Brexit party: how Nigel Farage copied Italy's digital populists


----------



## felixthecat (May 21, 2019)

I heard someone talking about the Brexit Party and I thought they said the Breakfast Party. I was imagining pile of bacon and sausages and early morning dancing when I realised they meant something to do Nigel Farage.

I was disappointed. I'd vote for the Breakfast Party

As you were...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> I heard someone talking about the Brexit Party and I thought they said the Breakfast Party. I was imagining pile of bacon and sausages and early morning dancing when I realised they meant something to do Nigel Farage.
> 
> I was disappointed. I'd vote for the Breakfast Party
> 
> As you were...


It's much as you imagine only with early morning morris dancing and hash browns


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Yossarian (May 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 171640View attachment 171641



I'm looking forward to the last panel in the triptych.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 21, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Well, that's won him a shitload more votes...
> 
> Ambivalent people don't like to see people humiliated, he'll get a load of sympathy for that.



No he won’t. People understand the difference between a milkshaking and real political violence. The people we may want to dissuade from following Farage are not people who have gained anything from genteel politics.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2019)

The guy that throw the milkshake over Farage has been charged with common assault and criminal damage.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The guy that throw the milkshake over Farage has been charged with common assault and criminal damage.


nothing common about throwing a £5.25 milkshake over a charlatan


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

If you dont know who you are voting as of today, i cant see anything swing it now? not a fucking milkshake anyways.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> If you dont know who you are voting as of today, i cant see anything swing it now? not a fucking milkshake anyways.


if you're thinking of voting for someone people would like to milkshake you're probably thinking of voting for the wrong sort of person


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The guy that throw the milkshake over Farage has been charged with common assault and criminal damage.



I assume there will be a way for people to help pay his fine etc?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> I assume there will be a way for people to help pay his fine etc?


let's see if he's found guilty first


----------



## Part 2 (May 21, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The guy that throw the milkshake over Farage has been charged with common assault and criminal damage.



To use the Kilroy Silk example it'll be interesting to see what happens given the fella in that case walked away with a conditional discharge. 

Charges were 3xpublic order and one criminal damage then but slurry is arguably much more offensive and distressing than milkshake.


----------



## moochedit (May 21, 2019)

felixthecat said:


> I was disappointed. I'd vote for the Breakfast Party



Standing up for proper british breakfasts. None of those foreign croissants.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> nothing common about throwing a £5.25 milkshake over a charlatan


Would like to see how sales of milkshakes are going given recent free publicity.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Would like to see how sales of milkshakes are going given recent free publicity.


what we need is a national milkshake day to properly celebrate this beverage


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 21, 2019)

Someone throw a FEB on him


----------



## newbie (May 21, 2019)

This is all such fun, and I don't want to get too ott about it, but let's not forget the little boy who died because cheese was thrown at him.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 21, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Someone throw a FEB on him


He'd love that. It should be a croissant or something instead


----------



## Yossarian (May 21, 2019)

newbie said:


> This is all such fun, and I don't want to get too ott about it, but let's not forget the little boy who died because cheese was thrown at him.



I wouldn't want to go to prison for inadvertently killing Tommy Robinson with a lump of cheese, even if it did mean I'd get to see the headline "This Gouda Kills Fascists."


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2019)




----------



## tim (May 21, 2019)

To hell with the milkshakes,l  Someone should gavage Farage, preferably with some low quality continental beer, then shove him in the driver's seat of a  classic Volkswagen travel van (like they used to do to John Thaw I the Sweeney)  and point him towards the overpriced French cheeseshop opposite South Kensington Station.


----------



## Poi E (May 21, 2019)

Fuck that, force him to eat American "cheese".


----------



## not a trot (May 21, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> I assume there will be a way for people to help pay his fine etc?



I'd pay it for him and buy him a beer or two.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

not a trot said:


> I'd pay it for him and buy him a beer or two.


and i'd stand him a replacement milkshake


----------



## Idris2002 (May 21, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> I wouldn't want to go to prison for inadvertently killing Tommy Robinson with a lump of cheese, even if it did mean I'd get to see the headline "This Gouda Kills Fascists."


----------



## andysays (May 21, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> I wouldn't want to go to prison for inadvertently killing Tommy Robinson with a lump of cheese, even if it did mean I'd get to see the headline "This Gouda Kills Fascists."


Not sure that gouda is really the best cheese to mention here. Red Leicester seems more appropriate. 

Alternatively, how do you kill a fascist with cheese? Caerphilly


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2019)

andysays said:


> Not sure that gouda is really the best cheese to mention here. Red Leicester seems more appropriate.
> 
> Alternatively, how do you kill a fascist with cheese? Caerphilly



The French wouldn't be quite so gentle. They'd fucking go for it, leaving "de brie" everwhere.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2019)

Anyone remember when Thatch got done with paint? 


They Double Gloucester.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

chilango said:


> Anyone remember when Thatch got done with paint?
> 
> 
> They Double Gloucester.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

chilango said:


> Anyone remember when Thatch got done with paint?
> 
> 
> They Double Gloucester.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and i'd stand him a replacement milkshake



Pint would be cheaper!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Pint would be cheaper!


i'm sure it would be but i don't like to see yer man unarmed


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2019)

*Channel 4 News Confirms It Has Been Banned From Brexit Party Events*
*Editor Ben de Pear said the broadcaster had been unaware of the ban until last Thursday.*


----------



## Wilf (May 21, 2019)

In childish mode: I'm disappointed that the Ch 4 editor for European affairs isn't Ben De _Banana_. Lost opportunity.


----------



## Poi E (May 21, 2019)




----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

newbie said:


> This is all such fun, and I don't want to get too ott about it, but let's not forget the little boy who died because cheese was thrown at him.



I think newbie makes a good point.

You all laugh about a subject until it gets SERIOUS and real. When that happens you treat it like it’s someone else’s (unknown poster, or government) responsibility, or someone should’ve seen it coming or some other blah blah chickenshit answer.

But it doesn’t change the fact that many of you mock and deride the same problems faced by the same people you act so earnestly to think you represent.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2019)

Arrant tosh.

Opponents of the far right throw milkshakes; a member of the far right killed an MP they regarded as an enemy.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2019)

I am late to the game but has this been posted ?
This is everything I discovered about >all< of The Brexit Party MEP candidates.


----------



## treelover (May 22, 2019)

Would have been better if that had been written more matter of fact, rather than the author trying to be a comedian.


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2019)

treelover said:


> Btw, how many Spiked linked candidates are there?, seems to be a few.


this has a good list


not-bono-ever said:


> I am late to the game but has this been posted ?
> This is everything I discovered about >all< of The Brexit Party MEP candidates.


from that

Write for Spiked:
*James Heartfield*
*Alka Sehgal Cuthbert*
*Stuart Waiton*
*Lucy Harris*
*Claire Fox *

*Retweets Spiked:*
*Louis Stedman-Bryce*
*Peter Wiltshire*
*Matthew Patten*
*Henrik Overgaard-Nielsen*


----------



## treelover (May 22, 2019)

Heck of a lot in high finance and property, wonder what the people in Barnsley think of that, 

maybe they think its good.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

treelover said:


> Would have been better if that had been written more matter of fact, rather than the author trying to be a comedian.


perhaps you should pass on your criticism to the author


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> View attachment 171754



Do you consider Farage to be a fascist?


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Do you consider Farage to be a fascist?


The general spirit of the piece is what appealed, rather than defining Farage as a fascist.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> The general spirit of the piece is what appealed, rather than defining Farage as a fascist.



The tweet only makes sense if the people being milkshaked are actually fascists though, as opposed to just bellends with milkshakable faces.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The tweet only makes sense if the people being milkshaked are actually fascists though, as opposed to just bellends with milkshakable faces.


milkshook?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Do you consider Farage to be a fascist?


There's a certain family resemblance, don't you think. The piece said 'fasicsts and racists' tbf, and he's very certainly the latter. You could also argue that the anti-Muslim fearmongering of the likes of Farage is today's equivalent to the anti-Semitism of the 1930s to which the piece refers.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The tweet only makes sense if the people being milkshaked are actually fascists though, as opposed to just bellends with milkshakable faces.


not really, it begins with current right wing figures having milkshake thrown over them.

recounts some examples of more extreme protest from the past.

returns to the present and suggests that unlike the former examples, milkshakes are not violent.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Do you consider Farage to be a fascist?



His teachers certainly had this concern from a very young age.

Nigel Farage 'was a racist schoolboy'
Nigel Farage schooldays letter reveals concerns over fascism
Nigel Farage - 1981 school letter


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There's a certain family resemblance, don't you think. The piece said 'fasicsts and racists' tbf, and he's very certainly the latter. You could also argue that the anti-Muslim fearmongering of the likes of Farage is today's equivalent to the anti-Semitism of the 1930s to which the piece refers.



I'm not sure you can make that comparison at all. It's not like Garage* is calling for the extermination of anyone. I mean he even left UKIP because they were running on the anti-islam ticket.

*Predictive text keeps changing Farage to Garage, and not being one to argue with our AI overlords, I think I'll just go along.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I'm not sure you can make that comparison at all. It's not like Garage* is calling for the extermination of anyone. I mean he even left UKIP because they were running on the anti-islam ticket.
> 
> *Predictive text keeps changing Farage to Garage, and not being one to argue with our AI overlords, I think I'll just go along.


it's a barage of farage garbage


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I'm not sure you can make that comparison at all. It's not like Garage* is calling for the extermination of anyone. I mean he even left UKIP because they were running on the anti-islam ticket.
> 
> *Predictive text keeps changing Farage to Garage, and not being one to argue with our AI overlords, I think I'll just go along.


Sorry but you've not been paying attention if you haven't noticed Farage's anti-Islam shit in the last couple of years. As for the comparison with 1930s anti-Semitism, you're factually wrong if you think Moseley's mob were calling for extermination in 1936, but they were stating things very very similar to much of what is spouted re Islam today: these are the enemy within, they don't belong here.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sorry but you've not been paying attention if you haven't noticed Farage's anti-Islam shit in the last couple of years. As for the comparison with 1930s anti-Semitism, you're factually wrong if you think Moseley's mob were calling for extermination in 1936, but they were stating things very very similar to much of what is spouted re Islam today: these are the enemy within, they don't belong here.


there were a lot of people not all that far away who were very much calling for the removal of jews from german life.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> His teachers certainly had this concern from a very young age.
> 
> Nigel Farage 'was a racist schoolboy'
> Nigel Farage schooldays letter reveals concerns over fascism
> Nigel Farage - 1981 school letter



I'd never heard of this before, and it's something to take into consideration, but it also seems like a lot of speculation and smearing. 

The second article states that the teacher who supposedly wrote the letter calling him a fascist doesn't recall the letter at all.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sorry but you've not been paying attention if you haven't noticed Farage's anti-Islam shit in the last couple of years. As for the comparison with 1930s anti-Semitism, you're factually wrong if you think Moseley's mob were calling for extermination in 1936, but they were stating things very very similar to much of what is spouted re Islam today: these are the enemy within, they don't belong here.



Mosely was explicitly modeling himself after Hitler. There was no ambiguity in what they were up to.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork , how would you describe Farage?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> ItWillNeverWork , how would you describe Farage?



A Thatcherite bellend

Edited to add: with a milkshakable face


----------



## eoin_k (May 22, 2019)

A 'Thatcherite' whose allies include the leader the Front Nationale in France, the editor of a far-right website who cites Julius Evola as a major influence and another one who is among the most prodigious disseminators of conspiracy theory alive today. If we should be careful about describing Farage as a fascist, we should also probably be careful about assuming that he isn't the modern day equivalent.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> ItWillNeverWork , how would you describe Farage?


the sort of thing you scrape from your shoe before entering a house


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2019)

treelover said:


> Would have been better if that had been written more matter of fact, rather than the author trying to be a comedian.



Re write it then? duh


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> A 'Thatcherite' whose allies include the leader the Front Nationale in France, the editor of a far-right website who cites Julius Evola as a major influence and another one who is among the most prodigious disseminators of conspiracy theory alive today. If we should be careful about describing Farage as a fascist, we should also probably be careful about assuming that he isn't the modern day equivalent.



If such associations exclude one from being a Thatcherite, then I guess even Thatcher wasn't a Thatcherite, given her association with the likes of Pinochet. I suppose the obvious question would be, is Thatcherism fascism?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Re write it then? duh


he'd make a pig's ear of it from beginning to end, and not in a good way


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he'd make a pig's ear of it from beginning to end, and not in a good way



But he would then like it, think about that, something he liked.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If such associations exclude one from being a Thatcherite, then I guess even Thatcher wasn't a Thatcherite, given her association with the likes of Pinochet. I suppose the obvious question would be, is Thatcherism fascism?


Possibly the only clear difference being that opposition political thought was allowed under Thatcherism.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> But he would then like it, think about that, something he liked.


he'd be polishing that turd forevermore


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he'd be polishing that turd forevermore


or maybe just rolling it in glitter till it sparkled.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> or maybe just rolling it in glitter till it sparkled.


yes, he'd parade it round urban burbling in delight


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Possibly the only clear difference being that opposition political thought was allowed under Thatcherism.



Well, yes, that and the marked absence of industrial scale genocide in the home counties.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2019)

Fascists have a set of values usually, Farage is more of an opportunist. Then again most fascists are also opportunists. What a conundrum


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well, yes, that and the marked absence of industrial scale genocide in the home counties.


true of course, but whilst genocide has been the consequence of fascism, it is not a requirement for fascism.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> true of course, but whilst genocide has been the consequence of fascism, it is not a requirement for fascism.



What is our definition of fascism then?


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is our definition of fascism then?


Internet Oxford English suggests this:
 

Also an example of a non genocidal fascist is Engelbert Dollfuss (Engelbert Dollfuss - Wikipedia) but maybe he was assasanated before he got the chance


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is our definition of fascism then?


I would think the main point of difference between someone like Farage and, say, the original fascism of Mussolini would be the the absence in Farage's platform of a formal proposal for a corporatist state. Nothing to do with a lack of genocide, though. Mussolini's original fascism wasn't even particularly anti-Semitic - there were Jewish Italian Fascists.

But we're talking family resemblances here, I would think. The question 'What is a Fascist?' doesn't have a definitive list of prerequisites. Some variation on 'blood and land' is perhaps a defining characteristic. Farage certainly passes that test.


----------



## eoin_k (May 22, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If such associations exclude one from being a Thatcherite, then I guess even Thatcher wasn't a Thatcherite, given her association with the likes of Pinochet. I suppose the obvious question would be, is Thatcherism fascism?



Sure, Thatcher had allies of her own at home and abroad. I'd be sceptical about how useful it is to call Farage a fascist, but I think it might be complacent to call him just a Thatcherite, too. However brutal Thatcher was, we've been governed by Thatcherites ever since in some sense. This itteration of far right politics is something new, but the extent to which its centre of gravity comes from well beyond the right-wing of the political mainstream might give some cause for concern that it isn't just more of the same old shit.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 22, 2019)

I'm going to have to mull all this over I think .


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 22, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> Sure, Thatcher had allies of her own at home and abroad. I'd be sceptical about how useful it is to call Farage a fascist, but I think it might be complacent to call him just a Thatcherite, too. However brutal Thatcher was, we've been governed by Thatcherites ever since in some sense. This itteration of far right politics is something new, but the extent to which its centre of gravity comes from well beyond the right-wing of the political mainstream might give some cause for concern that it isn't just more of the same old shit.


And the wider European grouping to which Farage belongs is nakedly racist. Some even have anti-Islam written into their explicitly stated aims. Nationalist and racist - these are the two things that connect them.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 22, 2019)

farage  - whilst not a clearly defined fascist - certainly employs fascistic tropes - romantic nationalism, social conservatism and appeals to the "will of the people" against a treacherous governing "elite" - his attack on the electoral commission as being run by the same old political class and stuffed with remainers (ergo "traitors to democracy") is a case in point. And when he is not being explicit - he is always very ready with the dog whistles.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2019)

I think it's pretty silly to debate whether a politician of the second decade of the 21st century strictly adheres the politics of a political movement of the first half of the 20th century. He's close enough, so he get the fucking milkshake.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think it's pretty silly to debate whether a politician of the second decade of the 21st century strictly adheres the politics of a political movement of the first half of the 20th century. He's close enough, so he get the fucking milkshake.


By the milkshakes shall ye know them


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 22, 2019)

As for Farage's statement about why he left UKIP, it is laughable. Just look at the dogwhistle tweets coming from his account minutes after terrorist attacks over the last couple of years, not to mention the now former head of his new party being a rabid racist white supremacist. 

The Founder Of Nigel Farage's New Brexit Party Has A History Of Anti-Muslim Comments

He is very good at the dogwhistle, much better at getting his anti-Islam message across without stepping over certain lines than his more fuckwitted associates. But he is very much one of them.


----------



## planetgeli (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Possibly the only clear difference being that opposition political thought was allowed under Thatcherism.



She didn’t go around dropping people out of helicopters but I still think your use of ‘allowed’ is a little strong.

Remember TINA?


----------



## weepiper (May 22, 2019)

*chortle*


----------



## Rosemary Jest (May 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




Those fucking trousers though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 22, 2019)

They actually shook hands at the end, with trouser boy saying 'Yes' triumphantly, I think.


----------



## TopCat (May 22, 2019)

Nigel Farage 'stuck on Brexit bus due to people armed with milkshakes'


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2019)

Who us ocifer? We was going to do nuffin.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2019)

To be fair, if a few milkshake missiles are going to ensure more voters to vote for this cunt, then we deserve everything we get in this country. End times.


----------



## Ax^ (May 22, 2019)

How do you even make fun of the stuff in the news anymore


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> View attachment 171804


Drown him in a tun of mcd's strawberry


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Who us ocifer? We was going to do nuffin.
> 
> View attachment 171800


Cuntstable on the right doesn't seem keen to share his shoulder id


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Odd story this


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Not sure if fake


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Odd story this





Brexit Party army veteran, 81, in milkshake row 'was acquitted of attempted murder' over shooting of unarmed civilian in Northern Ireland in 1974 | The Irish Post

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Brexit Party army veteran, 81, in milkshake row 'was acquitted of attempted murder' over shooting of unarmed civilian in Northern Ireland in 1974 | The Irish Post
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm


Yeah, saw that too. 

Modern British politics is a fucking ugly place. How did we get so thick?


----------



## The39thStep (May 24, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Do you consider Farage to be a fascist?


No he isn't . He might be a Tory spiv who wants to push back working class rights at work, privatise more of the NHS, an ex banker, golf club bore and more but he was explicit on letting fash join UKIP . We need to concentrate anti fascism on those nearest to fascism SYL, For Britain and the UKIP/ DFLA  rump. Broaden the canvass and it makes anti fascism a laughing stock .


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

he was never a banker TBF, he was a fairly shoddy metals broker on the LME at Rouse - he didnt exactly set the world alight with his business acumen & his own startup shithole outift went under fairly quickly. he went under in one of the most gerrymandered closed shops you can imagine.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 24, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> No he isn't . He might be a Tory spiv who wants to push back working class rights at work, privatise more of the NHS, an ex banker, golf club bore and more but he was explicit on letting fash join UKIP . We need to concentrate anti fascism on those nearest to fascism SYL, For Britain and the UKIP/ DFLA  rump. Broaden the canvass and it makes anti fascism a laughing stock .



Wouldn’t call him fash either, but always felt like his disapproval of BNP/EDL types was more class-based, fine to tell those racist jokes at the golf club and dog-whistle stuff about Turkey.


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2019)

I thought fascism involved the ur-fascist hero myth about there being no better fate than to die in service of the country?  Don’t see much of that in Farage and his followers.  It’s not so much fascism as brashism


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

OpportunoTwatishFascist

I do think you have to be careful chucking terms like fascist around though. I dunno


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Wouldn’t call him fash either, but always felt like his disapproval of BNP/EDL types was more class-based, fine to tell those racist jokes at the golf club and dog-whistle stuff about Turkey.



indeed.  old UKIP seemed to set out to be 'respectable' face of racism


----------



## jarndyce (May 25, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> indeed.  old UKIP seemed to set out to be 'respectable' face of racism



More representative of Middle England (of which there are many).


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2019)

The British Empire was stealing land and comitting genocidal acts long before some Johnny Foreigner came up with a trendy name for it. What's wrong with bit of good old-fashioned imperialism?


----------



## Poi E (May 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> How did we get so thick?



American influence, innit


----------



## teqniq (May 25, 2019)

Antidote to the Brexshit party


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Another possible 'investigation' which will likely go nowhere. We can hope though 

EU fraud watchdog considering Nigel Farage investigation | Nigel Farage | The Guardian


> The European Union’s anti-fraud watchdog is considering whether Nigel Farage should be investigated for any illegal activity over lavish payment from Arron Banks, the Guardian has learned.
> 
> The agency, which goes by its French acronym, Olaf, revealed it was carrying out an assessment, which could lead to a formal investigation. This “initial assessment … does not mean that the individuals in question are guilty of any wrongdoing”, it said.
> 
> While not a full-blown inquiry, it is a rare and significant step for Olaf to consider investigating a member of the European parliament.


----------



## Winot (May 25, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> indeed.  old UKIP seemed to set out to be 'respectable' face of racism



BNP with a tie


----------



## Poi E (May 25, 2019)

No shame.

"Claire Fox, the longtime Revolutionary Communist party activist who led the Brexit party campaign in the north-west, sipped her pint and addressed her pub audience: “Politics has come alive!” she said, likening_ the party to Manchester’s pro-democracy Peterloo massacre_."

'Swept up on a tide': disaffected voters flock to Brexit party across north-west


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Antidote to the Brexshit party





Lots of responses having a pop at about the 60 quid Fred Perry!


----------



## teqniq (May 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> Lots of responses having a pop at about the 60 quid Fred Perry!


In a parallel universe perhaps. I just had a look below the tweet and I can't see any.


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2019)

Its posted all over the web, and there are some on the twitter, not that page, someone even criticised for identiifying with the proud boys, he was canadian I think.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> Lots of responses having a pop at about the 60 quid Fred Perry!


Do you think they have a point?


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2019)

Do you?


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2019)

> My local Tory County Councillor felt it erudite to point out the bloke is wearing a shirt that costs £75. Because that's OBVIOUSLY the most important thing to focus on here & because only poor people vote Labour. Twat.



It is indeed being weaponised.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> Do you?


Seeing as you ask, no.
But I'm a little confused having to answer a question when I asked you what you thought about something you had posted.


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2019)

to a point, yes, it is being weaponised, even though overall the video is a having a substantial impact, Guido will certainly pick up on it.


----------



## Ax^ (May 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> Lots of responses having a pop at about the 60 quid Fred Perry!



bet he has flat screen tv and a subscription to Sky as well


----------



## Ax^ (May 25, 2019)

so anyone got any real legs to the story that the pensioner hit with the milkshake was bullshite or not


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> to a point, yes, it is being weaponised, even though overall the video is a having a substantial impact, Guido will certainly pick up on it.


Fuck.Off.Twat.


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2019)

WTF!, what on earth is that about? I was pointing out the right is weaponising the FP, whether that is significant is another thing.

This is a fucking ugly site sometimes...


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> WTF!, what on earth is that about? I was pointing out the right is weaponising the FP, whether that is significant is another thing.
> 
> This is a fucking ugly site sometimes...


brogdale might have been a bit blunt but you do come out with some rubbish at time. Of course the right will whine about something that doesn't make such criticisms valid, and it is a pathetic criticism.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 25, 2019)

& who gives the slightest fuck about what Guido is going on about apart from a few bow-tied ringpieces taking a break from writing letters to the local paper bemoaning political correctness? That stuff has no traction.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 25, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> brogdale might have been a bit blunt but you do come out with some rubbish at time. Of course the right will whine about something that doesn't make such criticisms valid, and it is a pathetic criticism.



Where did he say the criticisms were valid?


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> WTF!, what on earth is that about? I was pointing out the right is weaponising the FP, whether that is significant is another thing.
> 
> This is a fucking ugly site sometimes...


Choosing to privilege those attempting to silence a working class voice on the basis that they wear clothes is ugly.
So.Fuck.The.Fuck.Off.
Twat.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 25, 2019)

working class people not allowed to spend more than £20 on an item of clothing. Cos ...  nope... you got me there.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> WTF!, what on earth is that about? I was pointing out the right is weaponising the FP, whether that is significant is another thing.
> 
> This is a fucking ugly site sometimes...


Buy cheap and buy twice. Better for poorer people to get shirts from Primark and throw them away 3 months later?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Where did he say the criticisms were valid?


I didn't claim he said they were.


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2019)

The video has been viewed more than a million times, and - as is the nature of everything that's ever been posted on the internet - there's a few sniping cunts in the comments. It doesn't mean anything though treelover. You really need to get out of the comments sections, they're bad for you and they are totally meaningless.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 25, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I didn't claim he said they were.



I didn't claim you claimed he said they were.


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> The video has been viewed more than a million times, and - as is the nature of everything that's ever been posted on the internet - there's a few sniping cunts in the comments. It doesn't mean anything though treelover. You really need to get out of the comments sections, they're bad for you and they are totally meaningless.




there is a discussion on this part of the forum about a single tweet which has has many hundreds of comments and much much more views, i have seen discussion on here which dwell on what other people have said on other fora, so forgive me if i spend a couple of seconds poosting about something that while not huge in the scheme of things, may have been better if there had not been a hostage to fortune.

and for the purpose of clarity, i am no fucking way endorsing those who are attaacking the guy's clothing on any grounds whatsover.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 26, 2019)

treelover said:


> Lots of responses having a pop at about the 60 quid Fred Perry!



Fuck you. 



treelover said:


> to a point, yes, it is being weaponised, even though overall the video is a having a substantial impact, Guido will certainly pick up on it.



You got there first though didn't you? In before the right wing bloggers you're obsessed with.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2019)

treelover said:


> there is a discussion on this part of the forum about a single tweet which has has many hundreds of comments and much much more views, i have seen discussion on here which dwell on what other people have said on other fora, so forgive me if i spend a couple of seconds poosting about something that while not huge in the scheme of things, may have been better if there had not been a hostage to fortune.
> 
> and for the purpose of clarity, i am no fucking way endorsing those who are attaacking the guy's clothing on any grounds whatsover.


You were given the opportunity to be clear about what you thought about this pathetic, superficial point that you chose to highlight...and decided to play the cunt.

That's why folk told you to fuck off.

So fuck off with your bleating.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2019)

treelover said:


> there is a discussion on this part of the forum about a single tweet which has has many hundreds of comments and much much more views, i have seen discussion on here which dwell on what other people have said on other fora,


I don't know what you are referring to about the tweet, but the only times I can remember stuff quoted by a poster on other sites being brought up was to challenge posters that were making particularly vile racist/sexist/homophobic comments, e.g. MeltingPot. It and was not just in order it was a good thing that it was made clear to that they were no longer welcome on U75.


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2019)

treelover said:


> there is a discussion on this part of the forum about a single tweet which has has many hundreds of comments and much much more views, i have seen discussion on here which dwell on what other people have said on other fora, so forgive me if i spend a couple of seconds poosting about something that while not huge in the scheme of things, may have been better if there had not been a hostage to fortune.
> 
> and for the purpose of clarity, i am no fucking way endorsing those who are attaacking the guy's clothing on any grounds whatsover.


You've got a really weird understanding of what the working class is if you think wearing an item if clothing that's been ubiquitous across the class for 50 years is a 'hostage to fortune'. Being working class doesn't mean you can't like nice clothes. It doesn't mean that you can't prioritise your spare cash so you can afford to occasionally buy clothes from somewhere other than Asda, or buy them out of a catalogue and spread the payments over a few months. It doesn't stop you from looking in the January sales and picking up a bargain, or buying second hand off Ebay, or from a charity shop (I saw three Fred Perry's for a couple of quid each just yesterday).

It's not a hostage to fortune, it just demonstrates how little those few people complaining actually know about the working class. It says a lot about them though.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2019)

treelover while I do find you exasperating at times I am glad you are back posting on U75 and I don't want you to fuck off.

But I would you advise you to read KB's posts carefully, they are absolutely on the money. We can all get stuck in web bubbles (I'll admit I have been at times) but you really need to stop taking comments by a couple of wankers on the web as representative of wider society.


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2019)

I'm just putting on a fred petty polo today in homage to this weird thread diversion  (£1.50 from barnardos, before anyone dobs me in to Guido)


----------



## agricola (May 26, 2019)

killer b said:


> I'm just putting on a fred petty polo today in homage to this weird thread diversion  (£1.50 from barnardos, before anyone dobs me in to Guido)



Careful, the next slur out of the box is the "_not working on a Sunday?_" one.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2019)

killer b said:


> I'm just putting on a fred petty polo today in homage to this weird thread diversion  (£1.50 from barnardos, before anyone dobs me in to Guido)


Likewise...except I've only got a black Kappa...oh noes...what have I said now? Probs marks me out as a member of the fucking landed gentry.


----------



## chilango (May 26, 2019)

Also being _working class_ and being _poor_ are not necessarily synonymous.

(My Fred Perry was bought in a sale for £30 and is still going strong 7 years later)


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 26, 2019)

Wearing fred Perry or Lacoste or whatever isn't middle class or privileged or posh blah, even when you've paid full whack and haven't got it from a charity shop or on the never never. Fucks sake. The middle class people who wear FP do it to try and appear working class (which may be a more accurate criticism).

Being middle class or privileged is worrying about the pension lifetime allowance or whether you'd be compromising your politics to send your kids to a fee paying grammar not having clothes that don't all say George in them


----------



## extra dry (May 27, 2019)

Bring back flat caps, short term solution I know, so it's clear who are presenting themselves as the neo-middleclasses of the 21st century, and those others in the population who aspire to be middleclass.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 27, 2019)

extra dry said:


> Bring back flat caps, short term solution I know, so it's clear who are presenting themselves as the neo-middleclasses of the 21st century, and those others in the population who aspire to be middleclass.


Flat caps are high fashion these days, loads of well off Essex blokes wearing them round my way.

Cabbies and self-employed types striving to prove working class credentials.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 27, 2019)

Farage confirming BP will contest GE.

Be interesting to see how they square the circle when they have to push out policy


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Farage confirming BP will contest GE.
> 
> Be interesting to see how they square the circle when they have to push out policy


Grand, I look forward to seeing his ambitions turn to ashes in his mouth. Again.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 27, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Wearing fred Perry or Lacoste or whatever isn't middle class or privileged or posh blah, even when you've paid full whack and haven't got it from a charity shop or on the never never. Fucks sake. The middle class people who wear FP do it to try and appear working class (which may be a more accurate criticism).
> 
> Being middle class or privileged is worrying about the pension lifetime allowance or whether you'd be compromising your politics to send your kids to a fee paying grammar not having clothes that don't all say George in them



Welcome back PT. Been a few years!


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2019)

It's all been said treelover, but there's just one thing I'd pile on about. It's the idea of a 'hostage to fortune'. The logic of that is that you should police yourself and plan the presentation of yourself in terms of audience reaction or, even worse, the reaction of _your enemies_. At one level, that's doing politics as a form of PR - not good. But it also get's you into a self editing paranoia, even further away from straight talking.


----------



## 8ball (May 27, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> working class people not allowed to spend more than £20 on an item of clothing. Cos ...  nope... you got me there.



I've just blundered in here.  But £75 on a *shirt*.
I mean, if that's your super-favourite shirt that you saved up for, fair enough.
Knock-off you got down the market - again, fair enough.

When I was on benefits, though, being able to buy clothes even second-hand was a struggle.  This stuff resonates.   The stuff the guy actually *says* can be negated if it looks *fake*.  We need to do better.


----------



## Ax^ (May 27, 2019)

aye should of been wearing a tread beard primark t-shirt, smoking dog mix tobacoo , have 4 teeth in his head and drinking a can of white ace

no


----------



## LDC (May 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> I've just blundered in here.  But £75 on a *shirt*.
> I mean, if that's your super-favourite shirt that you saved up for, fair enough.
> Knock-off you got down the market - again, fair enough.
> 
> When I was on benefits, though, being able to buy clothes even second-hand was a struggle.  This stuff resonates.   The stuff the guy actually *says* can be negated if it looks *fake*.  We need to do better.



FFS, read what Chilango said further up...

*Also being working class and being poor are not necessarily synonymous.*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 28, 2019)

I bet he has a big telly too.


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> I've just blundered in here.  But £75 on a *shirt*.
> I mean, if that's your super-favourite shirt that you saved up for, fair enough.
> Knock-off you got down the market - again, fair enough.
> 
> When I was on benefits, though, being able to buy clothes even second-hand was a struggle.  This stuff resonates.   The stuff the guy actually *says* can be negated if it looks *fake*.  We need to do better.


_Working class_ is not a synonym for _on benefits._Wearing a fred perry polo does not make someone look fake. The only people whining & moaning about this are dickheads who don't know anything about the working class.


----------



## emanymton (May 28, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> FFS, read what Chilango said further up...
> 
> *Also being working class and being poor are not necessarily synonymous.*


Quite there are plenty of working class jobs paying 30k+ a year. In fact it is jobs that some people might still see as middle class that often have the lowest pay.


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2019)

emanymton said:


> Quite there are plenty of working class jobs paying 30k+ a year. In fact it is jobs that some people might still see as middle class that often have the lowest pay.



Is a fair point, but thinking about the lines of attack those on the right will take is just a sad necessity.


----------



## JimW (May 28, 2019)

Spent more than that as a foolish youth on shirts etc getting for thirty years ago and so did my workmates.


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2019)

No-one on the right who knows anything about the working class _would_ attack on those lines though. Working class people would be mystified by such an attack - it would only have any kind of purchase among people the video isn't aimed at.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 28, 2019)

To be fair to treelover in particular, anecdotally being from a poor background as well as being working class (still am!), the moralising scrutiny, even from those in the working class, on the spending of money by poor people (especially unemployed) no matter the context or particular circumstance, is a 'thing,'  and way before the existence and popular use of various online social media platforms.  Those pressures were real for me alright.


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2019)

How do you respond to that scrutiny though? By challenging it, or by wearing sackcloths while out in public?


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> To be fair to treelover in particular, anecdotally being from a poor background as well as being working class (still am!), the moralising scrutiny, even from those in the working class, on the spending of money by poor people (especially unemployed) no matter the context or particular circumstance, is a 'thing,'  and way before the existence and popular use of various online social media platforms.  Those pressures were real for me alright.


Yep, 'moralising' judgemental types will always be there but, as killer b has said, the video and it's clear messaging was not really targeted at arseholes like that. And...speaking personally, I was annoyed that treelover was derailing a discussion about a (for once) useful message on the basis of the most trivial 'criticism' from online wankers.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 28, 2019)

I don't think that was what treelover was suggesting.  He's been unfairly piled on imo.  Unfortunately the working class, poor, doing okay or doing very nicely thank you, is not ideologically sound.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 28, 2019)

I don't think killer b understands the working class, or rather the experience of the most struggling strata within it, if he thinks the stuff mentioned is just clueless wankers being irrelevant online. These wankers were at my school, in my neighborhood, my friends' parents houses in the nicer parts of town and at work when I left school. No mobile phones or twatter accounts. It definitely marks you. You internalise shit, those doing the moralising also internalise the shit from above.  I don't believe he's ever felt the _shame_ of poverty.


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2019)

JimW said:


> Spent more than that as a foolish youth on shirts etc getting for thirty years ago and so did my workmates.



... and then get togged up for a big Friday night out and blow a wedge on booze etc.  
That's perfectly normal, but were you lying awake until 3am worried about how you'd pay the bills?


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2019)

killer b said:


> The only people whining & moaning about this are dickheads who don't know anything about the working class.


Right wing troll cunts can be working class too


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> I don't think killer b understands the working class, or rather the experience of the most struggling strata within it, if he thinks the stuff mentioned is just clueless wankers being irrelevant online. These wankers were at my school, in my neighborhood, my friends' parents houses in the nicer parts of town and at work when I left school. No mobile phones or twatter accounts. It definitely marks you. You internalise shit, those doing the moralising also internalise the shit from above.  I don't believe he's ever felt the _shame_ of poverty.


I've known plenty of working class people who come out with that kind of bollocks, but it's always been restricted to the unemployed.


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2019)

killer b said:


> How do you respond to that scrutiny though? By challenging it, or by wearing sackcloths while out in public?



I think there needs to be an element of both, and also an awareness of the whole balance of messages you're trying to send.  If by challenging a right-wing narrative you end up feeding another one, you'll end up chasing your tail.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 28, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Right wing troll cunts can be working class too


Exactly...ffs why do people keep pretending that WC can't be sneering, right wing, judgemental, aspirational idiots? Who did Maggie sell off all those council houses to again?


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2019)

killer b said:


> I've known plenty of working class people who come out with that kind of bollocks, but it's always been restricted to the unemployed.



I guess maybe that has changed because the line has been blurred by the number of people in poverty while still working, and also possibly claiming in-work benefits, possibly using a food bank, insecure income due to zero-hours contracts etc.  

The kind of stuff where it should be the employers who feel the shame.


----------



## teqniq (May 28, 2019)

Blimey. I didn't think that tweet was going to generate so much hot air. I just though it was a good vid and tbh I wouldn't know what a Fred Perry shirt was or a least I wouldn't have known up until now.

In the vid in the link below I hope we can all agree that the people at the front doing the head-shaking and heckling don't look particularly working class to me.

British-Asian MEP told to go home 'by Brexit Party' supporters


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> I don't believe he's ever felt the _shame_ of poverty.


is this really necessary btw? do you need to see my collection of debt collection letters before I can have an opinion on this stuff?


----------



## seventh bullet (May 28, 2019)

8ball said:


> I think there needs to be an element of both, and also an awareness of the whole balance of messages you're trying to send.  If by challenging a right-wing narrative you end up feeding another one, you'll end up chasing your tail.



Nah. Even when a general scruff from the local shithole estate, it was a big thing for me to get nice clothes (defined within the class and its subcultures but informed by wider cultural norms) even if only able to afford a few nice items now and then. Bollocks about profligacy of the proles aside, it's  what middle class people don't understand about the working class, and even more funny when they try and _act_ like us.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 28, 2019)

killer b said:


> is this really necessary btw? do you need to see my collection of debt collection letters before I can have an opinion on this stuff?



Trivial and irrelevant wasn't the experience of my benefit-dependant single parent family, so ...


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> I don't think that was what treelover was suggesting.  He's been unfairly piled on imo.  Unfortunately the working class, poor, doing okay or doing very nicely thank you, is not ideologically sound.


I asked treelover what he was suggesting by choosing to highlight all the irrelevant, wanky clothing based sneering that he claimed to have seen and he choose not to respond.
The clip looked & sounded like a good, clear message to working class voters to reject the fools' patriotism of the populist, far-right. The fact that some wankers were commenting on the lad's shirt did not need to be used to derail the thread discussion.


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> Trivial and irrelevant wasn't the experience of my benefit-dependant single parent family, so ...


Right, and if the guy had made a video talking about his experience as someone dependent on benefits, there might be some truth to treelover's concerns. But it isn't - IME, yours may vary - a line that's likely to have much purchase as an attack against the working class in general, except among people for whom working class means benefit dependent.


----------



## LDC (May 28, 2019)

Equating the working class with being poor, on benefits, or lying awake at night worrying about paying bills is wrong, but more importantly is politically dangerous, as it then paints everyone not doing those things as _not the working class_, something that capital is also very keen to do.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 28, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Equating the working class with being poor, on benefits, or lying awake at night worrying about paying bills is wrong, but more importantly is politically dangerous, as it then paints everyone not doing those things as _not the working class_, something that capital is also very keen to do.



I don't think anyone is saying the w/c is only that ... it's most certainly the experience of some though.


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Equating the working class with being poor, on benefits, or lying awake at night worrying about paying bills is wrong, but more importantly is politically dangerous, as it then paints everyone not doing those things as _not the working class_, something that capital is also very keen to do.



Things have become quite muddied these days in terms of who the working class is.
If we are talking about needing to sell your labour in order to manage financially, then that covers a lot of people we wouldn't call working class usually.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 28, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Equating the working class with being poor, on benefits, or lying awake at night worrying about paying bills is wrong, but more importantly is politically dangerous, as it then paints everyone not doing those things as _not the working class_, something that capital is also very keen to do.



I haven't done that. I don't think many here have. However, I am of the poor (not now). I don't see why we shouldn't also talk about working class experience with that included.


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Equating the working class with being poor, on benefits, or lying awake at night worrying about paying bills is wrong, but more importantly is politically dangerous, as it then paints everyone not doing those things as _not the working class_, something that capital is also very keen to do.



Just for clarity - my comment about lying awake til 3am worrying about bills was a direct reference to what the guy in the video was saying (about himself), and not meant by me to be taken as a necessary facet of being working class.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 28, 2019)

Well that's where the sneery, shaming comes in ime... 'you aren't w/c if you haven't got a job' etc..


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Equating the working class with being poor, on benefits, or lying awake at night worrying about paying bills is wrong, but more importantly is politically dangerous, as it then paints everyone not doing those things as _not the working class_, something that capital is also very keen to do.


The clip was about political parties claiming to address "white working class concerns" and who to blame for the issues causing them. As a white working class lad, he was articulating some of his concerns about the lived experience of late capitalism, and who he thought we should blame. The message was clearly not aimed at people who's capacity for solidarity is negated by their comfortable life.


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Well that's where the sneery, shaming comes in ime... 'you aren't w/c if you haven't got a job' etc..


Is this about something that's been said on this thread?


----------



## Serge Forward (May 28, 2019)

It's a good video with solid proletarian internationalism in it. Pity it blew it with all the reformist Labour Party crap 

Anyone who says working class people can't or shouldn't spend their money on nice clothes is a fucking wankstain and is clearly an arse kisser of the boss class (that said, I've always thought FPs look a bit shit).


----------



## Dom Traynor (May 28, 2019)

Gutted to see treelover is still with us, pleased to see the little Welsh fella is though.


----------



## treelover (May 28, 2019)

FU!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 28, 2019)

Dom Traynor said:


> Gutted to see treelover is still with us, pleased to see the little Welsh fella is though.


Who is us? Who is your imaginary gang then?


----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2019)

Dom Traynor said:


> Gutted to see treelover is still with us, pleased to see the little Welsh fella is though.


I'd keep treelover over a dozen clowns like you, any day of the week.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'd keep treelover over a dozen clowns like you, any day of the week.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Dom Traynor (May 29, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Who is us? Who is your imaginary gang then?



Sorry who are you?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2019)

Hard to argue with...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Hard to argue with...
> 
> View attachment 173499


yeh but they're a bit fucked for the next number of months as there aren't any elections planned. the novelty of farage's vehicle and their good fortune in having two elections so close together won't last. not to mention that they're in the way of being hostages to fortune because their support will ebb away in the absence of future activity and as the tawdry nature of their activists becomes clearer. note i don't say their support will collapse, i think they'll poll above 15-20% for quite some time. but many people who have turned to them will return to former parties or to apathy, while farage's time's not yet wholly passed, i think he's no longer in the summer of his career.


----------



## andysays (Jun 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Hard to argue with...
> 
> View attachment 173499


And along similar lines, at the moment it doesn't matter if Farage manages to become an MP. He doesn't have to stand in by-elections like yesterday's, in fact it's safer for him not to.

I wonder though, if this will continue to be the case when we eventually get to the next GE, when the failure to win significant numbers of MPs will start to take the shine off


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but they're a bit fucked for the next number of months as there aren't any elections planned. the novelty of farage's vehicle and their good fortune in having two elections so close together won't last. not to mention that they're in the way of being hostages to fortune because their support will ebb away in the absence of future activity and as the tawdry nature of their activists becomes clearer. note i don't say their support will collapse, i think they'll poll above 15-20% for quite some time. but many people who have turned to them will return to former parties or to apathy, while farage's time's not yet wholly passed, i think he's no longer in the summer of his career.


True, but Goodall's point about the tory grief continuing all the while the BP exists (haunting it from the right, with the threat of electoral erosion) is sound, no?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2019)

Are bookies offering any odds on when the first BP MEP quits or switches party? Flouncing is in the blood for this lot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> True, but Goodall's point about the tory grief continuing all the while the BP exists (haunting it from the right, with the threat of electoral erosion) is sound, no?


i don't entirely agree, because while that's true _now_ there's no telling when the bxp will get the opportunity to next receive a verdict from the court of public opinion. i suspect a greater danger to the tory party is, in the longer term, their erstwhile supporters simply not voting


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 7, 2019)

Lots of talk of political earthquakes surrounding BP. What is such a political earthquake about a former UKIP leader uniting ex-UKIP voters and disillusioned Tory and Labour voters into voting for his party? 

We've seen it with UKIP before and are seeing it again with BP. A good Euro Election result that most likely won't translate to anything much in a GE if Peterborough is anything to go by.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 7, 2019)

If Farage did not exist, it would be necessary to invent him


----------



## klang (Jun 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> .


thanks for clearly marking Dom Traynor's point of departure.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2019)

So he wants a seat at the negotiation table, to negotiate no deal then? right?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2019)

On a huge mandate of 31% of the vote on a 37% turnout (11.5%). He can basically fuck off with that one, it’s not how it works.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> On a huge mandate of 31% of the vote on a 37% turnout (11.5%). He can basically fuck off with that one, it’s not how it works.




Yeah, the point being you don't negotiate no deal.... so which one does he want?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2019)

‘No deal’ will have to involve putting some agreements in place for basic stuff to work  (like air traffic control etc.) otherwise things will get a bit dystopian very quickly. Hence the talk of ‘managed no deal’ by some Tory leadership hopefuls.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2019)

& Farage will at least want to negotiate to ensure British EU parliamentarians get their pensions...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't entirely agree, because while that's true _now_ there's no telling when the bxp will get the opportunity to next receive a verdict from the court of public opinion. i suspect a greater danger to the tory party is, in the longer term, their erstwhile supporters simply not voting


Or, as in the Euro election, both; a fatal combination.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> So he wants a seat at the negotiation table, to negotiate no deal then? right?


He doesn't, its trolling.


----------



## gosub (Jun 7, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> ‘No deal’ will have to involve putting some agreements in place for basic stuff to work  (like air traffic control etc.) otherwise things will get a bit dystopian very quickly. Hence the talk of ‘managed no deal’ by some Tory leadership hopefuls.


Actually no.   As hard as the politicans have been making it, the likes of EASA have been making it clear there is a certain amount of onus on indivual companies to have their shit in order,. There is even a built in buffer period... 
ALL THAT PREP FALLS APART IF THIS DRAGS ON PAST OCTOBER


----------



## andysays (Jun 7, 2019)

killer b said:


> He doesn't, its trolling.


In fact, I suggest that any role in which Farage has to take any responsibility for actually finding a way to implement Brexit is the last thing he wants.

His strength depends on his ability to portray himself as an outsider, locked out by the establishment. If he were put in the position of having to actually do anything rather than critcise his position would rapidly disintegrate.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2019)

An issue whichever no deal headbanger wins the Tory leadership is going to butt up against fairly quickly too


----------



## gosub (Jun 7, 2019)

andysays said:


> In fact, I suggest that any role in which Farage has to take any responsibility for actually finding a way to implement Brexit is the last thing he wants.
> 
> His strength depends on his ability to portray himself as an outsider, locked out by the establishment. If he were put in the position of having to actually do anything rather than critcise his position would rapidly disintegrate.


Already did..  Last month said "Would have been happy with Norway now has to be no deal..
". Norway has freedom of movement he spent the entire referendum campaigning against


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> If Farage did not exist, it would be necessary to invent him



Only if one wanted him to exist.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 8, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> To be fair to treelover in particular, anecdotally being from a poor background as well as being working class (still am!), the moralising scrutiny, even from those in the working class, on the spending of money by poor people (especially unemployed) no matter the context or particular circumstance, is a 'thing,'  and way before the existence and popular use of various online social media platforms.  Those pressures were real for me alright.





seventh bullet said:


> I don't think killer b understands the working class, or rather the experience of the most struggling strata within it, if he thinks the stuff mentioned is just clueless wankers being irrelevant online. These wankers were at my school, in my neighborhood, my friends' parents houses in the nicer parts of town and at work when I left school. No mobile phones or twatter accounts. It definitely marks you. You internalise shit, those doing the moralising also internalise the shit from above.  I don't believe he's ever felt the _shame_ of poverty.



Absolutely.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 8, 2019)

Although not the specific mention on Killer B, I know nothing of his understanding of the working class, lacking or otherwise


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 8, 2019)

There’s a hell of a lot of knee jerking on the last couple of pages.  I don’t see where anyone has said all WC people are dirt poor, what do you guys want a fuckload of asterisks in small print at the end clarifying what isn’t to be read between the lines just in case anyone takes offence? CAN WE HAVE SOME GOOD FAITH IN THE ROOM?!?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2019)

SNP MEP apologises over Brexit Party claim


> SNP MEP Alyn Smith has issued an "unreserved" apology over his allegation that the Brexit Party is a "money laundering front".
> 
> Brexit Party chairman Richard Tice threatened to sue Mr Smith over the claim, which he made in a TV interview. Mr Smith has now admitted he did not have any evidence to support his claim.
> 
> ...



Ouch, I bet that hurt.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 20, 2019)

This is some superb trolling


----------



## Poi E (Jun 20, 2019)

"we shouldn't be here". No shit, you unprincipled twits. Do a SF and don't take your seats. Can't resist the pull of the trough, like Farage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2019)

Poi E said:


> "we shouldn't be here". No shit, you unprincipled twits. Do a SF and don't take your seats. Can't resist the pull of the trough, like Farage.


one whiff of the trough and farage's snout's right in it


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 20, 2019)

still not clear what they found that was "shocking" - a very big car park full of BMWs and mercs? Well fuck me. As opposed to the moped nigel farage use?

Still got to respect them for refusing to take their seats and donating the fat pay packets to  help for heroes, or a fund that supports impoverished fishermen.

Oh - hang on ...


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 20, 2019)

The Ann Widdecombe Fund for the Joylessly Bewildered


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2019)

Proof Glastonbury has grown too big


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2019)

Just read brexit party now has 115,000 members


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Just read brexit party now has 115,000 members



It doesn't.  You as a member of the public cannot join the Brexit Party; you can only become a "registered supporter" which costs you £25 a year.  You get no say in anything for that £25.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 30, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Just read brexit party now has 115,000 members



have you been reading the daily express again


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> have you been reading the daily express again


Facebook express


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2019)

agricola said:


> It doesn't.  You as a member of the public cannot join the Brexit Party; you can only become a "registered supporter" which costs you £25 a year.  You get no say in anything for that £25.


Per year? Rentier cunts


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> have you been reading the daily express again


Brexit Party - Wikipedia

Two sources on that number in there, sky news and guardian (quoting Farage)


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 30, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> This is some superb trolling


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jul 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> farage's snout's right in it



Another Boris type wanker, but a less stupid haircut.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 1, 2019)

£200 billion of investment outside of London as the headline slogan indicates a) the BP has learnt well from the mistakes of UKIP about messaging and b) that the BP intends to target labour seats and heartland areas and not affluent Tory ones. 

I note also that the ‘100 unnamed candidates’ suggests a proper vetting process has been introduced suggesting other past errors have also been learnt from

Nigel Farage urges Tories to 'step aside' to let Brexit Party beat Labour


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2019)

Nigel Farage furious over TV show assassinating 'Neil Fromage'

farage is getting very thin skinned these days


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 1, 2019)

He's a special little snowflake, needs a lactose free safe space.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 1, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Just read brexit party now has 115,000 members



They certainly seem well represented in the avatars of any number of Twitter trolls currently dogpiling on people posting about either the Andy Ngo/milkshaking affair or the September Climate Strike. When Farage says he is “building an army” perhaps we should take him a little more seriously- while UKIP fades and fails, he is (re-)uniting all the nastiest and potentially violent elements of the British Right under a single banner, whilst his mate Banks has organised an entryist invasion to neutralise any soft Tory resistance to the rightwards/Bannonite  march.....


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 1, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Nigel Farage furious over TV show assassinating 'Neil Fromage'
> 
> farage is getting very thin skinned these days


It will all be grist to the mill of the perpetually aggrieved white boomers that are his main audience/weapon. 

All the outrage, over milkshakes, Brand joke, this TV show etc is utilised to build a bloc of people (as in the US with the “Antifa are domestic terrorists” meme) for whom violence against opponents/scapegoats/media (when it comes) will be seen as “self defence” against “violent terrorists/commies” - it is in every would be dictators playbook.


----------



## agricola (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> £200 billion of investment outside of London as the headline slogan indicates a) the BP has learnt well from the mistakes of UKIP about messaging and b) that the BP intends to target labour seats and heartland areas and not affluent Tory ones.
> 
> I note also that the ‘100 unnamed candidates’ suggests a proper vetting process has been introduced suggesting other past errors have also been learnt from
> 
> Nigel Farage urges Tories to 'step aside' to let Brexit Party beat Labour



Doubt any of that is the case.  UKIP (and their) problem was always that they fundamentally are a single issue party; once that goes away (as it does at every GE and most by-elections) then the reason for voting for them evaporates.  No amount of fantasy policy can change that, especially fantasy policy that is pushed out by ex-Tories that obviously runs counter to everything they still believe and which Labour (for once) is offering in a rather more realistic and achievable form.  

As for the '100 unnamed candidates', that is almost certainly to prevent others vetting them before the next election - which he (correctly) thinks is right around the corner - rather than due to them doing due diligence.  It is also yet another sign - if any were needed - of how little grassroots support they actually must have.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 1, 2019)

Farage complaining in media about Brand & Berry isn't him being thin skinned, it's intentional capitalisation which strengthens his portrayal as a rebel against the (liberal) establishment


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 1, 2019)

I think some of the posters on this thread need to read Eatwell and Goodwin's Pelican Primer on National Populism. 



Jeremiah18.17 said:


> .. he is (re-)uniting all the nastiest and potentially violent elements of the British Right under a single banner,


For example the above is debunked by Eatwell and Goodwin (as it has been debunked by others previously). Like UKIP/BNP/FN/AfD/etc the Brexit Party have specifically tried to distinguish itself from the ideological and/or violent racists/far-rightists. It is precisely because these national populist parties are able to appeal to "normal" voters that makes them so dangerous.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 1, 2019)

agricola said:


> Doubt any of that is the case.  UKIP (and their) problem was always that they fundamentally are a single issue party; once that goes away (as it does at every GE and most by-elections) then the reason for voting for them evaporates.  No amount of fantasy policy can change that, especially fantasy policy that is pushed out by ex-Tories that obviously runs counter to everything they still believe and which Labour (for once) is offering in a rather more realistic and achievable form.
> 
> As for the '100 unnamed candidates', that is almost certainly to prevent others vetting them before the next election - which he (correctly) thinks is right around the corner - rather than due to them doing due diligence.  It is also yet another sign - if any were needed - of how little grassroots support they actually must have.




That’s wide of the mark for a number of reasons. Firstly, as you note UKIP floundered post the referendum result. Given that Brexit is highly unlikely to be delivered before another poll different conditions entirely apply for the BP. Secondly, UKIP policy, such as it was, outside of the question of the EU both tacked to populist right policies that enjoyed diminishing support and secondly were extremely badly presented. The package unveiled yesterday tacks to the left. Specifically post industrial and coastal ‘left behind’ areas and directly engages Labour on the question of investment and regeneration. Both parties will need to borrow to deliver their proposals and so the choice will be investment and leave the EU or investment and remain (which is where labour are heading).

Finally, all of the evidence is that they’ve stepped up their vetting policy. They stood a full slate in the Euros without any damage.  I dispute whether they need 600 plus candidates because I do not think they intend to stand against the tories (I think an alliance with a Johnson led Tory party is being planned). Finding 100 credible candidates - without loon right backgrounds/skeletons is a much much easier ask too.

None of this is inevitable, and Peterborough whichever way Farage tries to spin it was a major setback for them. But, they only need to win in 10-20 labour seats to change the dynamic


----------



## gosub (Jul 1, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Nigel Farage furious over TV show assassinating 'Neil Fromage'
> 
> farage is getting very thin skinned these days



 “those wonderful Berlin cabarets which did so much to stop the rise of Hitler and prevent the outbreak of the Second World War”


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 1, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I think some of the posters on this thread need to read Eatwell and Goodwin's Pelican Primer on National Populism.
> 
> 
> For example the above is debunked by Eatwell and Goodwin (as it has been debunked by others previously). Like UKIP/BNP/FN/AfD/etc the Brexit Party have specifically tried to distinguish itself from the ideological and/or violent racists/far-rightists. It is precisely because these national populist parties are able to appeal to "normal" voters that makes them so dangerous.


Well, let's not pretend that this is more than plausible ideological deniability, though. They make active efforts to distinguish themselves from meatheads because the meatheads have unrecoverable PR, but they often forget this. The UKIP/BP split is between those who are aware of simple practicality and those who aren't.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 1, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, let's not pretend that this is more than plausible ideological deniability, though. They make active efforts to distinguish themselves from meatheads because the meatheads have unrecoverable PR, but they often forget this. The UKIP/BP split is between those who are aware of simple practicality and those who aren't.



It’s also a conscious effort by the BP to cut away the deadwood around the periphery. Similar work was necessary by Front National and others. Time will tell but it looks like that’s been achieved.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 1, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, let's not pretend that this is more than plausible ideological deniability, though. They make active efforts to distinguish themselves from meatheads because the meatheads have unrecoverable PR, but they often forget this. The UKIP/BP split is between those who are aware of simple practicality and those who aren't.


Who are you talking about here? Those that lead the parties or those that vote for them? I certainly don't accept your claim with respect to voters, Eatwell and Goodwin's book (along with plenty of other works) make it clear that those that vote for national populist parties come from a far wider net than just those who are ideological racists. 

I agree with it to an extent with respect to the leadership but even there there are exceptions. As nasty pieces of work as Fox and Widdicome undoubtably are they are not ideological racists like Tyndall or Griffin. 

Like Eatwell & Goodwin and many other I see the distinction between ethnic and cultural nationalism as not just "plausible ideological deniability" but a real political difference that distinguishes national populists from older far-right parties.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s also a conscious effort by the BP to cut away the deadwood around the periphery. Similar work was necessary by Front National and others. Time will tell but it looks like that’s been achieved.


It will continue to be necessary. In my lifetime I've seen countless far right groups and parties being sanitised by successive ones when it became undeniable what they were about and there is no way the BP will be the last one.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 1, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Who are you talking about here? Those that lead the parties or those that vote for them? I certainly don't accept your claim with respect to voters, Eatwell and Goodwin's book (along with plenty of other works) make it clear that those that vote for national populist parties come from a far wider net than just those who are ideological racists.
> 
> I agree with it to an extent with respect to the leadership but even there there are exceptions. As nasty pieces of work as Fox and Widdicome undoubtably are they are not ideological racists like Tyndall or Griffin.
> 
> Like Eatwell & Goodwin and many other I see the distinction between ethnic and cultural nationalism as not just "plausible ideological deniability" but a real political difference that distinguishes national populists from older far-right parties.


I have not read Eatwell & Goodwin's book - not one I'm familiar with - but I don't draw a hard distinction between ethnic and cultural nationalism at all, and I would be interested to see an argument that could convince me to. In my experience they are massively blurred; "culture" has become a byword for "race" in the rhetoric recently now that racial discrimination has kind of a bad image, but the exact same arguments are deployed. The softer racist groups will always have a broader appeal but I don't consider that to be a qualitative difference.

For the record I do also consider the mainstream parties to be on this spectrum. They do have other aspects though which run somewhat deeper, whereas, say, BP doesn't really have anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s also a conscious effort by the BP to cut away the deadwood around the periphery. Similar work was necessary by Front National and others. Time will tell but it looks like that’s been achieved.


Sadly the deadwood you refer to often isn't dead but goes and forms or joins other groups be it the nf, Britain first, etc etc, or off to groups like na or gi.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 1, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It will continue to be necessary. In my lifetime I've seen countless far right groups and parties being sanitised by successive ones when it became undeniable what they were about.



Of course. And if the BP does fail there will - as night follows day - be another formulation.

But, the FPTP two party system is undeniably broken. Certainly in Scotland and increasingly in England and Wales. The right are generally filling the vacuum better than our side. Trump and the archipelago around him provides resources, money and energy for their side. All of the data from across Europe demonstrates large electoral movements to the periphery. Finally, and fatally for your ‘nothing new to see here’ argument, capitalism and the double liberalism political administration system that accompanied it is in irreversible decline. It’s very hard to make a case for BP voters flocking back to labour and the tories at the next election. Another economic crisis, which is entirely possible, and all bets are off


----------



## agricola (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> That’s wide of the mark for a number of reasons. Firstly, as you note UKIP floundered post the referendum result. Given that Brexit is highly unlikely to be delivered before another poll different conditions entirely apply for the BP. Secondly, UKIP policy, such as it was, outside of the question of the EU both tacked to populist right policies that enjoyed diminishing support and secondly were extremely badly presented. The package unveiled yesterday tacks to the left. Specifically post industrial and coastal ‘left behind’ areas and directly engages Labour on the question of investment and regeneration. Both parties will need to borrow to deliver their proposals and so the choice will be investment and leave the EU or investment and remain (which is where labour are heading).
> 
> Finally, all of the evidence is that they’ve stepped up their vetting policy. They stood a full slate in the Euros without any damage.  I dispute whether they need 600 plus candidates because I do not think they intend to stand against the tories (I think an alliance with a Johnson led Tory party is being planned). Finding 100 credible candidates - without loon right backgrounds/skeletons is a much much easier ask too.
> 
> None of this is inevitable, and Peterborough whichever way Farage tries to spin it was a major setback for them. But, they only need to win in 10-20 labour seats to change the dynamic



That first bit is an assumption, though.  If Brexit happens before an election - which is more than possible given how close the vote would be if the ERG came back on side - then they'll be in exactly the same place as UKIP were after the referendum.  On policy as well, they can say what they like but the reality is that people are unlikely to buy it when Labour are also proposing investment, the BP is led by ex-Tories and businessfolk _and_ the BP are in some kind of deal with the Tories anyway.  To say they'll invest in the North will be even more absurd than it was when Osborne said the same thing a few years back. 

As for the vetting, they did get people elected but that was with a surprising lack of attention to who those people actually were - Claire Fox being perhaps the most blatant example.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 1, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have not read Eatwell & Goodwin's book - not one I'm familiar with - but I don't draw a hard distinction between ethnic and cultural nationalism at all, and I would be interested to see an argument that could convince me to. In my experience they are massively blurred; "culture" has become a byword for "race" in the rhetoric recently now that racial discrimination has kind of a bad image, but the exact same arguments are deployed. The softer racist groups will always have a broader appeal but I don't consider that to be a qualitative difference.


I agree that there is no hard barrier between ethnic and cultural nationalism and the they can be blurred. Nor do Eatwell & Goodwin make any explicit claim about a hard distinction between ethnic and cultural nationalism, indeed they specifically show that there is some level of correlation between the two. But that does not mean that they are not distinct. There is sometimes a blurring between civic and cultural nationalism but nevertheless there is still a distinction between the two. 

There are large number of people that subscribe to some elements of cultural nationalism, for example that speaking the language of the country you live in and sharing the customs and traditions are important. Yet overwhelming majorities reject traditional ethnic nationalist tropes and instead are  supportive of people from different ethnicities marrying, opposing discrimination, etc.

If cultural nationalism is simply ethnic nationalism with better PR then not only are these distinctions obscured but you are left with the fact that very strong majorities of people across the West are ethnic nationalists (including 28% of the Latino vote that voted for an ethnic nationalist).


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 2, 2019)

Panto time
Brexit party MEPs turn backs on Ode to Joy at European parliament


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 2, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I agree that there is no hard barrier between ethnic and cultural nationalism and the they can be blurred. Nor do Eatwell & Goodwin make any explicit claim about a hard distinction between ethnic and cultural nationalism, indeed they specifically show that there is some level of correlation between the two. But that does not mean that they are not distinct. There is sometimes a blurring between civic and cultural nationalism but nevertheless there is still a distinction between the two.
> 
> There are large number of people that subscribe to some elements of cultural nationalism, for example that speaking the language of the country you live in and sharing the customs and traditions are important. Yet overwhelming majorities reject traditional ethnic nationalist tropes and instead are  supportive of people from different ethnicities marrying, opposing discrimination, etc.
> 
> If cultural nationalism is simply ethnic nationalism with better PR then not only are these distinctions obscured but you are left with the fact that very strong majorities of people across the West are ethnic nationalists (including 28% of the Latino vote that voted for an ethnic nationalist).


Honestly, I very much treat these things as they come nowadays when it comes to individuals - partly because of the constantly mutating terminology used by the far right, but also because people mean different things when they use the terms. If they come out with tribal slogans then I know what they mean (that's the point of the slogans) but that doesn't necessarily work for real people.

I literally cannot think of a political movement which has termed itself nationalist which isn't terrible, though, and that definitely includes those who add "civic" and "cultural". It's easy to tell when you look at the policies they promote but the language is an immediate giveaway because in this context that's what it means. I don't have time to do a careful analysis of every splinter group which says "we're not racist but" and they know the dogwhistles they are blowing.

Not everyone who votes for an ethnic nationalist is necessarily motivated by that part - a lot of the time they just don't care. Which isn't good but certainly not everyone who voted for Trump was motivated by racism.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 2, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Honestly, I very much treat these things as they come nowadays when it comes to individuals - partly because of the constantly mutating terminology used by the far right, but also because people mean different things when they use the terms.


Sorry when you say 'these things' do you mean cultural and ethnic nationalism or are you also including civic nationalism in that? 
Either way I think you are bang off. The nationalism of the SNP is not the nationalism of the Brexit Party and neither are the nationalism of the NF to roll them altogether doesn't just run counter to the evidence it doesn't make any sense. 



FridgeMagnet said:


> I literally cannot think of a political movement which has termed itself nationalist which isn't terrible, though, and that definitely includes those who add "civic" and "cultural".


I am opposed to nationalism and am no friend of PC ir the SNP but to describe them as terrible seems to be going a bit far.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 2, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Sorry when you say 'these things' do you mean cultural and ethnic nationalism or are you also including civic nationalism in that?
> Either way I think you are bang off. The nationalism of the SNP is not the nationalism of the Brexit Party and neither are the nationalism of the NF to roll them altogether doesn't just run counter to the evidence it doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I am opposed to nationalism and am no friend of PC ir the SNP but to describe them as terrible seems to be going a bit far.


Sorry, to be fair I should have wrapped all that in terms of british/english nationalism when it comes to being terrible, I only have limited experience. It can have a different context elsewhere.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2019)

doing the rounds on tweeter







not entirely sure this is entirely good for their argument that they aren't a bunch of fascists...


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 2, 2019)

Can't really take it seriously when you travel all the way from the UK across to the continent and the EU parliament, at public expense, just to do this.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 2, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Panto time
> Brexit party MEPs turn backs on Ode to Joy at European parliament


Not lovely lovely Ludwig Van! It's a sin, turning your back on Ludwig Van like that!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 3, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Can't really take it seriously when you travel all the way from the UK across to the continent and the EU parliament, at public expense, just to do this.



No. They're sponging hypocritical British nationalists looking to bleed coffers. That what they've always done, the verminous parasites.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 3, 2019)

Poi E said:


> No. They're sponging hypocritical British nationalists looking to bleed coffers. That what they've always done, the verminous parasites.


Yes, that was my point 

It's showboating on the public dime and thus rank hypocrisy


----------



## teqniq (Jul 3, 2019)

I didn't realise that it was an orchestra of young musicians playing live. My contempt for this clutch of wastrel freeloaders is now complete.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 3, 2019)

Fuck the BP but fuck stupid pompous opening ceremonies for neo-liberal bodies too (and yes that includes states).


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 3, 2019)

Imagine finding yourself stuck on a Eurostar carriage with those risible cunts.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 3, 2019)

Jesus wept. They were elected on a simple manifesto - leave the EU. I'd have been more surprised if they hadn't organised a protest. They don't recognise the EU Parliament and so their protest is entirely logical. 

Has the left degenerated to the extent that we've starting whining about how disgraceful it is that MEP's don't respect these bovine and reactionary institutions just because a bunch of twats don't like them either?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 3, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Fuck the BP but fuck stupid pompous opening ceremonies for neo-liberal bodies too (and yes that includes states).



Indeed. The failure of some to walk and chew gum at the same time is fucking _depressing._


----------



## teqniq (Jul 3, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Fuck the BP but fuck stupid pompous opening ceremonies for neo-liberal bodies too (and yes that includes states).


Yes I would broadly agree however it is what it is and for a group of kids to be demeaned in this fashion by a group of supposed adults is repulsive.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Jesus wept. They were elected on a simple manifesto - leave the EU. I'd have been more surprised if they hadn't organised a protest. They don't recognise the EU Parliament and so their protest is entirely logical.



I can't remember this amount of fuss in the media when UKIP MEPs did exactly same.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Not lovely lovely Ludwig Van! It's a sin, turning your back on Ludwig Van like that!


They turned their best side to the front


----------



## Libertad (Jul 3, 2019)

Arsebadgers tho


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Arsebadgers tho


Yeh. They're a bunch of arses as any onlooker could aver


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 3, 2019)

Nigel Farage earns at least €30,000 a month from media company

Nigel Farage earns at least €30,000 a month from media company


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 3, 2019)

you cant keep a good man down.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 3, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> you cant keep a good man down.



Be worth a go though.


----------



## Combustible (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Jesus wept. They were elected on a simple manifesto - leave the EU. I'd have been more surprised if they hadn't organised a protest. They don't recognise the EU Parliament and so their protest is entirely logical.



Quite, I also don't understand why so many people are (presumably pretending) to not understand why a party that is opposed to being in the EU, would still want to stand for elections to the parliament.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Jesus wept. They were elected on a simple manifesto - leave the EU. I'd have been more surprised if they hadn't organised a protest. They don't recognise the EU Parliament and so their protest is entirely logical.
> 
> Has the left degenerated to the extent that we've starting whining about how disgraceful it is that MEP's don't respect these bovine and reactionary institutions just because a bunch of twats don't like them either?


Tbf my original post was just a cringe at the whole shebang, including the yellow t-shirt dicks. It's all very painful.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 3, 2019)

Still, good to see some po faced wankers getting upset by it all. How much did that string quartet cost when piped music would do?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Jesus wept. They were elected on a simple manifesto - leave the EU. I'd have been more surprised if they hadn't organised a protest. They don't recognise the EU Parliament and so their protest is entirely logical.
> 
> Has the left degenerated to the extent that we've starting whining about how disgraceful it is that MEP's don't respect these bovine and reactionary institutions just because a bunch of twats don't like them either?


To be accurate they weren't actually elected on a manifesto at all. Nf said policies would be published after the European elections


----------



## treelover (Jul 3, 2019)

From Goodwins twitter, forthcoming work, by w/Clarke, Stewart & Whiteley

Interesting to see post grads vote, etc.


----------



## treelover (Jul 3, 2019)

Support for the Brexit Party by perceptions of being economically left behind


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 3, 2019)

How can 37% of men and 37% of women voters have voted for BP when the total vote for the BP was 31%?

At the very least they need some serious error bars on those graphs.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 3, 2019)

Post grad slightly misleading taking into account the age demographics tbh. Equal gender split interesting.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2019)

treelover said:


> From Goodwins twitter, forthcoming work, by w/Clarke, Stewart & Whiteley
> 
> Interesting to see post grads vote, etc.


Evidence that the rich don’t want Brexit


----------



## Ming (Jul 3, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Evidence that the rich don’t want Brexit


All rich? Speculators with short positions on the UK’s short to medium term prospects probably do.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 4, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Evidence that the rich don’t want Brexit


This is why I want a referendum on the earth being hit by giant meteor. That will really annoy the rich.


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Raheem said:


> This is why I want a referendum on the earth being hit by giant meteor. That will really annoy the rich.


Don't worry. Global warming will take care of that.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

Don't worry. Unlimited capitalism will come good. One of these days.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

So don't worry


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

There are places to live, just try harder


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

That's enough 'don't worries'.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

ORR even more 'don't worries'

e.g. don't worry they are thinking about your interests as well as their own


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

don't worry closing your jobs on their terms is for the greater good. If you are left potless, then don't worry


I'm boring mysels


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Humberto said:


> don't worry closing your jobs on their terms is for the greater good. If you are left potless, then don't worry
> 
> 
> I'm boring mysels


I think your venting at the wrong person.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

Ming said:


> I think your venting at the wrong person.



Ok sorry about that


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Ok sorry about that


No worries. I think, broadly speaking, we're on the same side and hopefully heading in the same direction (left).


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

Ming said:


> No worries. I think, broadly speaking, we're on the same side and hopefully heading in the same direction (left).



I know 

Such a good website btw


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Humberto said:


> I know
> 
> Such a good website btw


It's a good thing we've still got the passion for injustice that we get angry about it. One thing that the right have an advantage over us is they're united. Power and money. That's it in my opinion. All the racism, flag waving, nationalism and xenophobia is just dog whistle politics playing to peoples fears. Power and money. While we end up fighting with each other. My personal thing is if you're going in 'that direction' (to the right) then i'm against you. If you're going in 'that direction' (to the left) then i'm with you and i'll vote for it. And i don't care where you are currently on the political spectrum. It's the direction you're facing i'm interested in.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

The thing is they hate us more than our disgust at them. Hitler was basically correct is their refrain.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

and I would stab them (hitler lovers in the eye and elsewhere) but they are Hitlers


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Humberto said:


> and I would stab them (hitler lovers in the eye and elsewhere) but they are Hitlers


Well i was surprised when Trump falsely equivocated between antifa and nazi marchers in Charlottesville. Plus his upcoming 4th of July military parade. Plus the appalling treatment of refugees from the places in Central America that the US started proxy wars in in the 80's. But apart from all that. Shit.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

That's a good bit of robert


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

nah


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

nah nah


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 4, 2019)

Ming said:


> It's a good thing we've still got the passion for injustice that we get angry about it. One thing that the right have an advantage over us is they're united. Power and money. That's it in my opinion. All the racism, flag waving, nationalism and xenophobia is just dog whistle politics playing to peoples fears. Power and money. While we end up fighting with each other. My personal thing is if you're going in 'that direction' (to the right) then i'm against you. If you're going in 'that direction' (to the left) then i'm with you and i'll vote for it. And i don't care where you are currently on the political spectrum. It's the direction you're facing i'm interested in.


Lets have some actual content here
- what do you mean by "to the left"?
- what do you mean by "to the right"?
- are the LibDems heading in the left direction? Labour? The Greens? The US Democrats? The Canadian Liberals?

How are socialists, who believe in the workers control of the means of production, going in the same 'direction' as liberals that believe in the free market? 
How are anarchists that favour the self-oranistation of people and direct democracy going in the same direction as those that favour policies and bodies that remove much of the already limited democratic control of society people have? 
How are unionists going in the same direction as local councils that are attacking their pay and conditions and employing scab labour?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 4, 2019)

Raheem said:


> This is why I want a referendum on the earth being hit by giant meteor. That will really annoy the rich.


That's what I come here for, the reasoned perspective


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 4, 2019)

Of course it is also incorrect to say that 'the right' are united. Even looking at the most superficial electoral/party political level you have centre-right parties being attacked and outmanoeuvred by national populists across pretty much the whole of the west. 

The Tory party is deeply divided and has is sandwiched between the LDs and BP; in France LR are being displaced by the RN; in Germany the CDU is losing liberal supporters to the Greens while the AfD is gaining traction; in Italy there are a whole series of right wing parties fighting for their share of the vote. If this is supposed to be unity I can't imagine what dis-unity is.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Lets have some actual content here
> *- what do you mean by "to the left"?
> - what do you mean by "to the right"?*
> - are the LibDems heading in the left direction? Labour? The Greens? The US Democrats? The Canadian Liberals?
> ...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 4, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> .


So are socialists heading the same direction as the Labour Party IYO? And what does that actually entail? Voting for Labour councils attacking workers?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> So are socialists heading the same direction as the Labour Party IYO? And what does that actually entail? Voting for Labour councils attacking workers?



The fuck you on about?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 4, 2019)

Am asking for your opinion(s) on some political questions. Absolutely mad behaviour on a political discussion board I know.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Am asking for your opinion(s) on some political questions. Absolutely mad behaviour on a political discussion board I know.




Sorry all i have is jokes about 90's pop culture


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 176218


God. I love that song.


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Ming said:


> God. I love that song.


That was me and my girlfriends post club shag song. Every time it came on the radio we'd look at each other.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2019)

thank you , one person.


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> thank you , one person.


It's a hard life if you give in.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 4, 2019)

Drugs are bad, m'kay....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 4, 2019)

I have just found out that I know someone who is going for an interview as a BP prospect for the next GE. During my 3 years at university he went from spotty SWP vendor through liberal and ended up as a pro apartheid young conservative by finals time. As you can guess , he is a cunt.


----------



## pesh (Jul 4, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Drugs are bad, m'kay....


Reality is worse.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 5, 2019)

The Brexit victimhood/colonised by the EU perverse bullshit is going on all the time, but this arsehole takes it to a new level. Widdecombe's slavery remarks 'disgusting'


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> The Brexit victimhood/colonised by the EU perverse bullshit is going on all the time, but this arsehole takes it to a new level. Widdecombe's slavery remarks 'disgusting'





> In response, EU Brexit co-ordinator Guy Verhofstadt said Ms Widdecombe was giving her party leader, Nigel Farage, "stiff competition as chief clown".


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> The Brexit victimhood/colonised by the EU perverse bullshit is going on all the time, but this arsehole takes it to a new level. Widdecombe's slavery remarks 'disgusting'



Fucking hell... what a shitshow.

Ann Widdecombe compares Brexiteers to slaves rising up against plantation owners


----------



## sim667 (Jul 5, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Fucking hell... what a shitshow.
> 
> Ann Widdecombe compares Brexiteers to slaves rising up against plantation owners



If you watch the video closely, you can see Farage mouthing the words as she says them...... He's blatantly written the speech for her.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 5, 2019)

Not a bad little insulation strategy - get widdicombe to say the really cracked stuff cos a) everybody already thinks she's a bit err and b) as ex Tory minister it limits any attacks


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Not a bad little insulation strategy - get widdicombe to say the really cracked stuff cos a) everybody already thinks she's a bit err and b) as ex Tory minister it limits any attacks


Tbh they're all a bit err


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 5, 2019)

I await Farage’s autobiograpy.
My Struggle: With reality and common sense.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 5, 2019)

Seems to be working, though, the inversion of Britain from coloniser to colonised. Any other post-imperial states start on the victimhood bit?


----------



## flypanam (Jul 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Seems to be working, though, the inversion of Britain from coloniser to colonised. Any other post-imperial states start on the victimhood bit?


France? Belguim? Italy?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 5, 2019)

Just takes the UK a bit longer, huh. And no fucking revolution.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Just takes the UK a bit longer, huh. And no fucking revolution.


Forgot Hungary.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank the gods that I live in an age where Anne widdecombe no longer has a career. 

Oh.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 8, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I await Farage’s autobiograpy.
> My Struggle: With reality and common sense.


Ghost written by Steve Bannon, just like his actual life


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2019)

Thee's Got'n Where Thee Cassn't Back'n, Hassn't? 

Brexit Party bus found abandoned in hedge after breaking down

Care for a metaphor or two?



> It was discovered by BBC journalist Sue Charles, who found it abandoned with its doors open, blocking a lay-by(...)
> She added that she went to check if anyone had been injured but found no one inside.





> “It looked as if the bus had turned into the layby but there wasn’t enough room to turn it around. However, the driver couldn’t reverse because the road dipped down,”


----------



## Poi E (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

from the current private eye


----------



## brogdale (Aug 3, 2019)

e2a
my bad...missed crucial word _parody._


----------



## teqniq (Aug 12, 2019)

Is it too much to hope that this worm has overplayed his hand? I know it was in Australia and the press were barred but that still doesn't seem to have stopped someone from providing a fairly detailed account of what he said.

Nigel Farage attacks Prince Harry and Meghan Markle, jokes about 'overweight' Queen Mother


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


>



Widdecombe is the fucking cunt who chained pregnant women to their beds whilst giving birth.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 12, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Is it too much to hope that this worm has overplayed his hand? I know it was in Australia and the press were barred but that still doesn't seem to have stopped someone from providing a fairly detailed account of what he said.
> 
> Nigel Farage attacks Prince Harry and Meghan Markle, jokes about 'overweight' Queen Mother



The late Queen Mother was our Colonel in Chief. God help Farage should I meet him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> The late Queen Mother was our Colonel in Chief. God help Farage should I meet him.


on the plus side you'll be able to put him back together after. but hopefully with the bits moved round slightly.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 12, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> The late Queen Mother was our Colonel in Chief. God help Farage should I meet him.


Being a bit rude about the queen mother are not in the top half of my reasons for wanting to twat farage.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 12, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Being a bit rude about the queen mother are not in the top half of my reasons for wanting to twat farage.


It isn't my sole reason.


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 12, 2019)

I remember being on some demo on the same day as the Queen Mother's 95th birthday. Some wicked people were chanting, "the Queen Mother is 95, what a shame she's still alive." It was treason, I tell yer


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Combustible (Aug 13, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> The late Queen Mother was our Colonel in Chief



Colonel in Chief sounds like the perfect role for a drunk racist.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 13, 2019)

Combustible said:


> Colonel in Chief sounds like the perfect role for a drunk racist.


Fuck off.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2019)

You only need to say drunk racist and they appear now.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 13, 2019)

The regiment is strong in this one.


----------



## chilango (Aug 13, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> I remember being on some demo on the same day as the Queen Mother's 95th birthday. Some wicked people were chanting, "the Queen Mother is 95, what a shame she's still alive." It was treason, I tell yer



You can say what you like about her, but the day of her funeral I got paid triple time for volunteering to work. Win, win, win.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 13, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> You only need to say drunk racist and they appear now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 13, 2019)

Combustible said:


> Colonel in Chief sounds like the perfect role for a drunk racist.



You wouldn't be saying that if you'd seen her leading her troops into battle.


----------



## Ming (Aug 13, 2019)

chilango said:


> You can say what you like about her, but the day of her funeral I got paid triple time for volunteering to work. Win, win, win.


When i worked in the Job Centre we got a day off for the Queen’s birthday (Gaud bless ‘er...tugs forelock).


----------



## Wilf (Aug 13, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You wouldn't be saying that if you'd seen her leading her troops into battle.


Nah, she was more of a regimental mascot. It was either her or a goat.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2019)

Smart timing & pressure on the weakened/demoralised tory party?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2019)

I won't either.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 13, 2019)

BBC News - Brexit Party pact with Tories takes over Hartlepool Council
Brexit Party forms pact for Hartlepool control

Not sure this is a bright move - might be a heavily leave area but coalition with tories in v poor post industrial area, will have to take positions beyond leave means leave etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> BBC News - Brexit Party pact with Tories takes over Hartlepool Council
> Brexit Party forms pact for Hartlepool control
> 
> Not sure this is a bright move - might be a heavily leave area but coalition with tories in v poor post industrial area, will have to take positions beyond leave means leave etc


beyond leave means leave? there's only leave means gone


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> beyond leave means leave? there's only leave means gone


Well yeah that's what sustains them and without it they're fucked - but even pending it, local govt with tories in NE, can't see how they think this will benefit them apart from adding credibility as a 'serious' party maybe


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2019)

UKIP have been part of a few coalition councils (currently they seem to be in power in Basildon with Labour  ) and it didn't do them any harm. 

Local councils - even tory councils - just blame the government for any bad shit they have to do, so I can't see it has any real potential to damage them


----------



## chilango (Sep 13, 2019)

They can always join the Lib Dems later anyway.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 13, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Nah, she was more of a regimental mascot. It was either her or a goat.



I'm pretty sure she led them into battle on a motorbike.  Bit foggy on the source.  Channel 5 documentary, maybe.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2019)

chilango said:


> They can always join the Lib Dems later anyway.



Or, ChangeUK.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> UKIP have been part of a few coalition councils (currently they seem to be in power in Basildon with Labour  ) and it didn't do them any harm.
> 
> Local councils - even tory councils - just blame the government for any bad shit they have to do, so I can't see it has any real potential to damage them


Yeah fair. Can't really see how it benefits them either though. Ho hum


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2019)

The local councillors want to have a crack I'd imagine. I don't imagine Farage is able to run a command & control operation, it's not all about his national strategy.


----------



## Supine (Sep 13, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Or, ChangeUK.



Better be quick. They may not last long


----------



## andysays (Sep 13, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Well yeah that's what sustains them and without it they're fucked - but even pending it, local govt with tories in NE, can't see how they think this will benefit them apart from adding credibility as a 'serious' party maybe


While I'd guess this is the idea, I'm not sure that an association with the Johnson Tories will add to anyone's "seriousness" score, TBH


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 13, 2019)

Imagine going to a meeting though and being impressed by Tice as a human being, enough to want to join his party.


----------



## treelover (Sep 14, 2019)

> *How did my far left ex-boyfriend swing so far that he’s now in Farage’s party? *
> 
> How did my far left ex-boyfriend swing so far that he’s now in Farage’s party?





> The latest, perhaps final, stop on the road came this summer. Claire Fox, an ex-Revolutionary Communist party libertarian and a friend of Alaric and Julia’s, had won a seat as an MEP for the Brexit party. “I suddenly realised that the nascent Brexit party wasn’t Ukip. And I thought opportunities like this, to change the course of politics, don’t turn up very often. Who wouldn’t want to be a part of it? So I filled in my application form.”







Alaric Bamping: from early 80's SWP to Brexit Party

SWP, President Polytechnic of Central London S.U, then a Tory, sort of, then joiner for Corbyn, he seems classic awkward squad if anything

The other interesting thing is they seem to be scrutinising candiadates a lot more than UKIP did.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2019)

treelover said:


> Alaric Bamping: from early 80's SWP to Brexit Party
> 
> SWP, President Polytechnic of Central London S.U, then a Tory, sort of, then joiner for Corbyn, he seems classic awkward squad if anything
> 
> The other interesting thing is they seem to be scrutinising candiadates a lot more than UKIP did.


Like the pens/pen pocket.


----------



## treelover (Sep 14, 2019)

anyone know/knew him?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 14, 2019)

treelover said:


> anyone know/knew him?


Discussed on another thread. Husband of Julia Hobsbawm (daughter of Eric, new labourite).


----------



## treelover (Sep 14, 2019)

Looking for it, which thread, tx


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 14, 2019)

treelover said:


> Looking for it, which thread, tx


Struggled to find it again myself. Summary is nobody knows much about him





peterkro said:


> Jesus fucking wept:
> 
> How did my far left ex-boyfriend swing so far that he’s now in Farage’s party?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 14, 2019)

Surely he is just some cunt that a Guardian journalist happens to have shagged forty years ago? Not sure this has broader implications than that journos need to bang out articles to pay the rent.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2019)

Johnson's electoral nightmare...


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2019)

If true I really don't know what to say...


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2019)

They didn't turn up to vote in a parliament they don't recognise as legitimate? This is huge.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2019)

BTW - emma kennedy is a maniac conspiracy theorist and fantasist, I'd double check everything she posts in detail before sharing anything from her.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 19, 2019)

Are the brexit party meant to be pro iran now


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2019)

Just been looking at the voting record of one of the Brexit MEPs (Martin Daubney, here) and he always votes against or abstains on every full motion (he sometimes votes for amendments but then votes against the whole motion at the end). I haven't looked at any of the other MEPs records but I assume they vote as a bloc. 

I can't be arsed looking into it much further, but I guess it's BP policy to vote down or abstain on every motion, as you would expect from a party that doesn't recognise the authority of a parliament it sits in.


----------



## agricola (Sep 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> Just been looking at the voting record of one of the Brexit MEPs (Martin Daubney, here) and he always votes against or abstains on every full motion (he sometimes votes for amendments but then votes against the whole motion at the end). I haven't looked at any of the other MEPs records but I assume they vote as a bloc.
> 
> I can't be arsed looking into it much further, but I guess it's BP policy to vote down or abstain on every motion, as you would expect from a party that doesn't recognise the authority of a parliament it sits in.



If only their non-recognition of the authority of the EU Parliament went as far as not claiming wages, expenses etc.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't really care about that tbf.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> BTW - emma kennedy is a maniac conspiracy theorist and fantasist, I'd double check everything she posts in detail before sharing anything from her.


Reckons the LDs can take Uxbridge (3.9% of vote in 2017).

She talked more sense as Nostradamus on TMWRNJ than she does on twitter.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2019)

Tbh, Brexit Party MEPs ignoring and/or disrespecting the EU parliament after being elected to it while still taking it for as much money as they can is completely appropriate. I just think they are universally awful people who knowingly stood for a racist party led by a racist.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 19, 2019)

Only cos he's been mentioned, but martin daubney is a really weird strange sinister cunt, proper odd and creepy


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 19, 2019)

Before this brexit party stuff he had formed some sort of uk nambla, wonder what happened to that


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Only cos he's been mentioned, but martin daubney is a really weird strange sinister cunt, proper odd and creepy



Got any links to that story?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 20, 2019)

Dom Traynor said:


> Got any links to that story?


No specific link sorry, killer b mentioned him up thread and he's always been a weirdo, loaded editor then anti porn campaigner then men's rights activist and spent years banging on about some group he set up called the men and boys association or something - now a brexit party mep


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> No specific link sorry, killer b mentioned him up thread and he's always been a weirdo, loaded editor then anti porn campaigner then men's rights activist and spent years banging on about some group he set up called the men and boys association or something - now a brexit party mep



Ah yeah his Wiki has all that stuff I took you literally when you made the NAMBLA comment. 

Yeah he's definately a creepy weirdo and we can't prove he's not a nonce.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 20, 2019)

Not strictly Brexit Party though he did vote for them this is a fascinating journey into what Robert Kilroy Silk (ex Labour, ex TV, ex UKIP, ex Veritas) is doing now. 

Anyone read the self published incest novel? 

Robert Kilroy-Silk: the godfather of Brexit


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 20, 2019)

Dom Traynor said:


> Not strictly Brexit Party though he did vote for them this is a fascinating journey into what Robert Kilroy Silk (ex Labour, ex TV, ex UKIP, ex Veritas) is doing now.
> 
> Anyone read the self published incest novel?
> 
> Robert Kilroy-Silk: the godfather of Brexit


Interesting piece that. Not so changed from the old labour right as I'd imagined really (that's not a compliment)


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 28, 2019)

The Brexit Party's founder (and former Company Secretary), Catherine Blaiklock, favours us with her deeply considered views on the ethnogeography of London.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2019)

BP were out and about in my town centre today.
2 things:
a) not the same individuals as the old UKIP lot (help for heroes & mobility scooters)
b) they looked quite posh and organised


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 28, 2019)

Brexit Party, for those too lazy to spell it BNP


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 28, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Brexit Party, for those too lazy to spell it BNP



As much as I no time for the Brexit Party, don't be a twat.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 29, 2019)

brogdale said:


> BP were out and about in my town centre today.
> 2 things:
> a) not the same individuals as the old UKIP lot (help for heroes & mobility scooters)
> b) they looked quite posh and organised



That's interesting. Where do you think they came from?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2019)

Darkest middle England.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2019)

Dom Traynor said:


> That's interesting. Where do you think they came from?


Those ‘left behind’, deprived coastal communities of East Surrey, I expect.


----------



## sihhi (Sep 29, 2019)

Their aim is conservatism in all aspects of life:



It seems they want a pact to put some MPs in Parliament, and from there offer palliatives such as grammar schooling, restricted immigration, easier loans for homeownership - all of possible short term benefit to large sections of 'people'.

An end to inheritance taxation on estates

Tories bottled it, we won’t! Brexit Party will scrap inheritance tax, says RICHARD TICE

Scrapping HS2 and investing in rail for peripheral (English coastal?) areas, bringing in a programme to abolish the Lords and restructuring the civil service.


----------



## justin credible (Sep 29, 2019)

I personally believe that more should be done to expose the Rees-Mogg family's involvement with the Rudolph Steiner cult, there are blogs and news stories all over the internet about this but nobody seems to appreciate just how serious it is 

People with concerns about antisemitism in the Labour party need to get their heads around the doctrines of the Steiner cult which is deeply antisemitic 

I am an equal opps cult hater 

I have no time for Corbyn since his involvement with LaRouche either


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 29, 2019)

What is Corbyn's involvement with LaRouche then?


----------



## justin credible (Sep 29, 2019)

Samantha Cameron held a fundraiser at 10 Downing St for the Camphill Community (part of the Steiner cult) while dodgy Dave was in office


----------



## justin credible (Sep 29, 2019)

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/jeremy-corbyn-addressed-larouche-front-organisation-1.68246


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2019)

Dom Traynor said:


> What is Corbyn's involvement with LaRouche then?


BobFromBrockley: Corbyn/LaRouche


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 29, 2019)

lol "involvement with LaRouche"


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2019)

brogdale said:


> BP were out and about in my town centre today.
> 2 things:
> a) not the same individuals as the old UKIP lot (help for heroes & mobility scooters)
> b) they looked quite posh and organised



From the BXP “members” I’ve met it seems to be like more reasonably successful business owners/high ups who feel like they’re the squeezed middle. From what I can tell I think many join for business networking opportunities, but just united by bigotry.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2019)

justin credible said:


> I personally believe that more should be done to expose the Rees-Mogg family's involvement with the Rudolph Steiner cult, there are blogs and news stories all over the internet about this but nobody seems to appreciate just how serious it is
> 
> People with concerns about antisemitism in the Labour party need to get their heads around the doctrines of the Steiner cult which is deeply antisemitic
> 
> ...


Bering back Gaia


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2019)

Brexit party organising a rally for the 31st october parliament square. I'm having a lot of fun telling people it's a ticketed event because the brexit party is a company and they need to turn a profit.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Brexit party organising a rally for the 31st october parliament square. I'm having a lot of fun telling people it's a ticketed event because the brexit party is a company and they need to turn a profit.


Wake as rally; could be interesting.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 30, 2019)

They did it last time didn't they, leaving party and then went ahead when leave didn't happen


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



The man on the left's expression says it all


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The man on the left's expression says it all
> 
> View attachment 186104


He predicted a riot.


----------



## justin credible (Oct 10, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> lol "involvement with LaRouche"



Why is it funny?

I appreciate that intelligent people can make mistakes.  I have made plenty in my life.  I have met Jeremy Corbyn and was very impressed by him, albeit years ago.  The LaRouche cult specialises in tricking left leaning people into thniking they are a left leaning organisation.  That is how they persuaded Jeramiah Duggan into attending one of their events.

The LaRouche cult is probably the most anti-British organisation on the face of the planet.  Its political stance is as far-right as it is possible to be. 

It is horrendous that Corbyn addressed an audience at a LaRouche front organsation simply because he was, at the time, the leader of the opposition. 

He is meant to be advised by clever people who steer him away from dodgy people and organisations.  WTF happened for him to have attended this event is a question that has never been answered and that stinks.


----------



## justin credible (Oct 10, 2019)

What I find extremely scary is that our splintered and fractured political system bears some resemblance to that of Germany prior to the Nazi party.  I very much fear that we are experiencing a hijacking of our political system that is resulting in a far right coup. 

The Rees Mogg family's involvment in the Rudolph Steiner cult is extremely concerning to anyone who is even remotely familiar with the pseudo-mystical bullshit that enamoured many senior Germans prior to the rise of the Third Reich.

Intersting video here



It is quite academic and "dry" but is a detailed and accurate examination of this issue, short on the make believe bullhsit found in the Discovery Channel "documentaries"


----------



## inva (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> What I find extremely scary is that our splintered and fractured political system bears some resemblance to that of Germany prior to the Nazi party.


Must be all the street fighting and failed revolutions.


----------



## justin credible (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't know about the failed revolutions but we seem to have the street fighting don't we?


----------



## inva (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> I don't know about the failed revolutions but we seem to have the street fighting don't we?


No.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> I don't know about the failed revolutions but we seem to have the street fighting don't we?


You don't know if this was the situation pre-fascism in germany or that you don't know if we've recently had one here? In the first case it was most definitely was and a rather strong material driver of fascism at that. You really need that to have happened, be happening here for the comparison to stand up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> What I find extremely scary is that our splintered and fractured political system bears some resemblance to that of Germany prior to the Nazi party.  I very much fear that we are experiencing a hijacking of our political system that is resulting in a far right coup.
> 
> The Rees Mogg family's involvment in the Rudolph Steiner cult is extremely concerning to anyone who is even remotely familiar with the pseudo-mystical bullshit that enamoured many senior Germans prior to the rise of the Third Reich.
> 
> ...



dear jesus 

so what you're saying is that the uk's ancient political system bears some resemblence to a system imposed on germany of some few years' development


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> What I find extremely scary is that our splintered and fractured political system bears some resemblance to that of Germany prior to the Nazi party.  I very much fear that we are experiencing a hijacking of our political system that is resulting in a far right coup.
> 
> The Rees Mogg family's involvment in the Rudolph Steiner cult is extremely concerning to anyone who is even remotely familiar with the pseudo-mystical bullshit that enamoured many senior Germans prior to the rise of the Third Reich.
> 
> ...



oh: and there's been quite some criticism of 'hitler's monsters' (see e.g. review in the london review of books) but then you wouldn't know about it as you don't have the wherewithal to do the slightest investigation into your sources.

LRB · Richard J. Evans · Nuts about the Occult: ‘Hitler’s Monsters’


----------



## justin credible (Oct 10, 2019)

What I am saying is that there are similarities between the UK's current contitutional crisis and the situation in Germany pre the advent of the Nazis 

I am not saying that everything is the same, but there are some serious and striking similarities 

If you are interested in learning about them, then please check my posts on the other thread about alleged historic paedophile rings. 

It will take me a while to explain and show what is happening 

or don't if you don't want to - up to you


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2019)

Ok, bye


----------



## justin credible (Oct 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> oh: and there's been quite some criticism of 'hitler's monsters' (see e.g. review in the london review of books) but then you wouldn't know about it as you don't have the wherewithal to do the slightest investigation into your sources.
> 
> LRB · Richard J. Evans · Nuts about the Occult: ‘Hitler’s Monsters’



Fair enough, I didn't listen to the entire thing

My position is from researching far-right cults with similarities to some of the Nazi cults 

I did not realise the similarities until I checked out some clearly batshit Discovery Channel "documentaries" 

The video I linked to was recommended by various online sources 

If you or anyone else is so very knowledgable about Nazi cults perhaps you can help me with this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> What I am saying is that there are similarities between the UK's current contitutional crisis and the situation in Germany pre the advent of the Nazis


no, there aren't

for example the uk hasn't lost a major war, hasn't changed from being a monarchy to a republic, hasn't gone through hyperinflation, hasn't been forced to pay reparations for many many years to other countries, hasn't experienced revolutionary upheaval, etc etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> Fair enough, I didn't listen to the entire thing
> 
> My position is from researching far-right cults with similarities to some of the Nazi cults
> 
> ...


yes, don't bother as you won't learn anything useful


----------



## justin credible (Oct 10, 2019)

What is your opinion of Anthroposophy Pickmans?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> What is your opinion of Anthroposophy Pickmans?


low


----------



## justin credible (Oct 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> low



well at least there's one thing we agree on 

I'm going to stick to the other thread for now


----------



## Poi E (Oct 10, 2019)

justin credible said:


> I'm going to stick to the other thread for now



Why? Read the points made. Reflect. Adapt your views or argue your corner.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2019)

Plymouth Brexit Party candidate quits 'as people won't vote for him'


> A Plymouth prospective parliamentary candidate for the Brexit Party has quit because 'people will not vote for him'.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Plymouth Brexit Party candidate quits 'as people won't vote for him'


Wait there, are brexit party now hawking a paper? Lol


----------



## treelover (Oct 14, 2019)

Just read that the Brexit Party are using an air raid siren as their 'intro' for their meetings, that is truly disgusting, anyone who has known the real thing, many of of our parents/grandparents, know what that meant, and the gut wrenching fear when heard.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 14, 2019)

dog whistle


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 14, 2019)

treelover said:


> Just read that the Brexit Party are using an air raid siren as their 'intro' for their meetings, that is truly disgusting, anyone who has known the real thing, many of of our parents/grandparents, know what that meant, and the gut wrenching fear when heard.


Bring back The War


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 14, 2019)

We were happy in the bomb shelters, everybody was white, dreaming of bananas


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 2, 2019)

They find a relatively sane prospective candidate but then they oblige her to step down. Guess they're worried she'd make some of the others look bad.

Former Brexit Party candidate for Yorkshire seat says she comes from far-flung star and aliens are 'working with world Governments' - Yorkshire Post


----------



## Combustible (Nov 2, 2019)

Lurdan said:


> They find a relatively sane prospective candidate but then they oblige her to step down. Guess they're worried she'd make some of the others look bad.



They probably didn't realize she was an immigrant when they selected her.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 2, 2019)

Lurdan said:


> They find a relatively sane prospective candidate but then they oblige her to step down. Guess they're worried she'd make some of the others look bad.
> 
> Former Brexit Party candidate for Yorkshire seat says she comes from far-flung star and aliens are 'working with world Governments' - Yorkshire Post


The Official Monster Raving Loony Party are appealing for more candidates, sound like that could suit her.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 2, 2019)

former-brexit-party-candidate-for-yorkshire-seat-says-she-comes-from-far-flung-star-and-aliens-are-working-with-world-governments

And we are off, the first BP head the ball emerges


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 2, 2019)

A very strong start too, can they keep it up?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2019)

I wonder how many mps are religious? That stuff is as mad as her really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2019)

treelover said:


> Just read that the Brexit Party are using an air raid siren as their 'intro' for their meetings, that is truly disgusting, anyone who has known the real thing, many of of our parents/grandparents, know what that meant, and the gut wrenching fear when heard.


it's because they've been forbidden from using the opening music from dads' army


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2019)

Why aren't any interviewers interrogating them about their "Johnson's deal isn't Brexit" line? It sounds like something they're going to repeat in a "strong and stable" manner, and needs to be nipped in the bud now before it becomes a "fact" to some.


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2019)

treelover said:


> Just read that the Brexit Party are using an air raid siren as their 'intro' for their meetings, that is truly disgusting, anyone who has known the real thing, many of of our parents/grandparents, know what that meant, and the gut wrenching fear when heard.



If they then play the theme from Z-Cars, Everton should absolutely sue them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 3, 2019)

I posted this on the GE election, needs to be on this one too.


cupid_stunt said:


> Farage has announced he'll not be standing in the election.
> 
> Shame, it would have been nice to see him lose again.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I posted this on the GE election, needs to be on this one too.



Apparently it's the biggest news today, according to our national broadcaster:


----------



## teqniq (Nov 3, 2019)

Too afraid of losing. Again.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 3, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Too afraid of losing. Again.



That, and if he won, he'd be actually accountable for something and bound by various rules.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 3, 2019)

All of that, but Johnson's gonna be pretty pissed off that Farage is going to be roving around, sucking up air-time/band-width with his '_Johnson's surrender agreement is a gigantic con' _line.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 4, 2019)

Farage is some kind of leader in waiting. A shit one. But he fucking reeks of the establishment. To the extent that I think 'what is the point'. He's America's pick.


----------



## maomao (Nov 4, 2019)

So Farage doesn't run himself. Is this the real Tory/Farage deal? Farage leaves a nutty rump to save a little face and maybe put a little extra pressure on in some labour marginals and Cunty Nige gets a cloak and a title.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 4, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Too afraid of losing. Again.



"Man who gets paid 105,000 Euros a year decides not to seek job that pays £79,468."


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

maomao said:


> So Farage doesn't run himself. Is this the real Tory/Farage deal? Farage leaves a nutty rump to save a little face and maybe put a little extra pressure on in some labour marginals and Cunty Nige gets a cloak and a title.


Interesting theory; suppose one key signal will be whether or not they do actually launch the 600 candidates as they've said they will.
Could (obviously) be a 'smoke-screen' from Farage, but his media yesterday was pretty strong & explicit about Johnson's _surrender agreement _being a "gigantic con".

Stuff like this shows that the vermin are very concerned about the BP...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 4, 2019)

Dudley South is a Tory seat. This is precisely where the BP should be standing down. 

Conversely Dudley North is a Labour seat (currently held by Ian Austin, who is standing as a pro brexit independent). So there you have 3 pro brexit candidates splitting their vote against Labour (in a working class seat like this the LD's and Greens are nowhere).


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Dudley South is a Tory seat. This is precisely where the BP should be standing down.


Not if the line is to be (as Farage spent all day yesterday saying) that Johnson's _surrender agreement _is a "gigantic con". That wouldn't make any sense, would it?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Not if the line is to be (as Farage spent all day yesterday saying) that Johnson's _surrender agreement _is a "gigantic con". That wouldn't make any sense, would it?



You _have _to conclude that Farage is ready to throw the BP under the bus for his own ends/ego/career. 

Firstly, his argument against the deal is too complicated to be synthesised into a soundbite. Second, he might want to fight an endless war but most leave supporters 'want it done'' and can now vote to do that. Finally a deal where the BP stand down everywhere bar 20-40 labour leave seats (where the Tories effectively give them a free run) is the only logical position that they could adopt given the polls and the political realities of the situation. This would provide their best chance of getting seats and in a hung parliament exerting influence over Johnson.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 4, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> "Man who gets paid 105,000 Euros a year decides not to seek job that pays £79,468."


But if he gets his wish and we leave the EU then he'll be out of a job.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You _have _to conclude that Farage is ready to throw the BP under the bus for his own ends/ego/career.
> 
> Firstly, his argument against the deal is too complicated to be synthesised into a soundbite. Second, he might want to fight an endless war but most leave supporters 'want it done'' and can now vote to do that. Finally a deal where the BP stand down everywhere bar 20-40 labour leave seats (where the Tories effectively give them a free run) is the only logical position that they could adopt given the polls and the political realities of the situation. This would provide their best chance of getting seats and in a hung parliament exerting influence over Johnson.


You reckon the reveal of the 600 candidates at 2pm today will be pulled, then?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> You reckon the reveal of the 600 candidates at 2pm today will be pulled, then?



I don't think they've got 600 but we'll see. 

Once they get past, say 60, three things become inevitable - it's head the ball territory, there will be overstretch (they didn't even have the boots on the ground to get it done in Peterborough) and they are setting out to oblivion where post election they have zero MP's. As I say you have to conclude Farage is prepared to sacrifice the BP presumably for his own media career/right wing speaking circuit.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I don't think they've got 600 but we'll see.
> 
> Once they get past, say 60, three things become inevitable - it's head the ball territory, there will be overstretch (they didn't even have the boots on the ground to get it done in Peterborough) and they are setting out to oblivion where post election they have zero MP's. As I say you have to conclude Farage is prepared to sacrifice the BP presumably for his own media career/right wing speaking circuit.


Well, we'll have to wait and see till this afternoon, I suppose.
I'd guess that the tories are really hoping you're right in your speculation.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 4, 2019)

Brexit Party candidate dropped after claiming she's from a distant star


----------



## teqniq (Nov 4, 2019)

Quality


----------



## Supine (Nov 4, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Brexit Party candidate dropped after claiming she's from a distant star



A foreigner. No wonder they dropped her


----------



## Supine (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## JimW (Nov 4, 2019)

Supine said:


> View attachment 189070


Who better to take us out of Europe than someone who's a citizen of everywhere else but here?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 4, 2019)

Supine said:


> View attachment 189070



Well he'll be wasting his time here, even in 2015 when UKIP got a 18.3% vote share, Peter Bottomley still came in at over 50%.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2019)

Here is the Brexit Party candidate for South Thanet explaning about the EU.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 4, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Here is the Brexit Party candidate for South Thanet explaning about the EU.


----------



## treelover (Nov 4, 2019)

Supine said:


> A foreigner. No wonder they dropped her



crazy stuff, but i am not sure why hope not hate see it as an issue.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't see why there's any issue with a BP candidate not having UK citizenship. Does it contradict something the Brexit Party have said?


----------



## Raheem (Nov 4, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I don't see why there's any issue with a BP candidate not having UK citizenship. Does it contradict something the Brexit Party have said?


Wasn't the whole point for us to have our own laws made by our own lawmakers?


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Here is the Brexit Party candidate for South Thanet explaning about the EU.



This is amazing.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2019)

The other faithful christians and muslims not so insane?


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2019)

Its the raw charisma that got me, and how the congregation seem most moved by the Spirit when he talks about the bbc license fee.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 4, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


>


I managed 4.5 mins before the crazy got too much for me to bear does it get any better later?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Wasn't the whole point for us to have our own laws made by our own lawmakers?


I don't see how a candidate without UK citizenship is incompatible with this.


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> I managed 4.5 mins before the crazy got too much for me to bear does it get any better later?


Best bit’s around the 9 mins mark , the Eu : ‘we wrestle not against flesh and blood’ , etc.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 4, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> I managed 4.5 mins before the crazy got too much for me to bear does it get any better later?



I only managed 1.5 mins, before concluding he's bat-shit crazy.

I dipped in at various points thereafter, which all confirmed my original conclusion was correct.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like they're going for it, then?


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 4, 2019)

bimble said:


> Best bit’s around the 9 mins mark , the Eu : ‘we wrestle not against flesh and blood’ , etc.


You Lasted 9 MINS ??!?! Respect bimble Respect


----------



## Des Kinvig (Nov 4, 2019)

Here’s vince on the eu.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 4, 2019)

Des Kinvig said:


> Here’s vince on the eu.




Yep, bat-shit crazy.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2019)

He's more interesting than my choices.  I think he wanted her to watch some 45 minute youtube vids.

The water was great. The lib-dem denying that he holds the same position as her last leader equally so.


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 4, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> The lib-dem denying that he holds the same position as her last leader equally so.



The last leader but one. As the man said "The first will be last and the lib-dems will be last too"


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 4, 2019)

Are the Brexit Party doing in this election what UKIP did in previous ones, providing a lightening rod for left anger on social media etc. while tories quietly go about their business? 

Also seems a bit of a waste of time kicking these guys, they’ll pull more votes from tories than labour so give them a bit of space.

(But by all means laugh at the absurdness of candidates  )


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 4, 2019)

The genius of comrade Farage:


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 4, 2019)

That’s a Labour-held seat btw. With lib dems on a downward trend the vermin might still pick it up.


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 4, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> You Lasted 9 MINS ??!?! Respect bimble Respect



Like a fool, I watched the whole thing. It sounded like he was about to burst into tears or start screaming incoherently. Sadly/thankfully, that didn't happen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 5, 2019)

Three Brexit Party candidates have already quit on day one of campaign | Metro News



> Paul Brothwood stood aside in the marginal Dudley South seat, in the West Midlands, and announced he’s now backing sitting Conservative MP Mike Wood.
> 
> Stephen Peddie, the party’s pick for Tonbridge and Malling in Kent, quit just hours later and *publicly attacked the Brexit Party leader on Twitter, accusing him of pursuing a ‘fantastical and dangerous strategy’. *
> 
> While Dan Day-Robinson, who was standing in Devizes, Wiltshire, said he was quitting because his partner was pregnant. Their announcements came after the Brexit Party confirmed Jill Hughes – its candidate for the Batley and Spen constituency – stood down last week.





> At the same time, one of Mr Farage’s main donors switched his allegiance to the Tories and announced he would now be supporting Mr Johnson at the election. Property developer Jeffrey Hobby, who donated £10,000 to the Brexit Party ahead of the European Parliament elections in May, said he believed the prime minister was doing a ‘fantastic job’.



That's a good start.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 5, 2019)

Brexit Party candidate refers to immigrants as 'gimme-grunts' in incendiary tweet



> *A Brexit Party parliamentary candidate has used Twitter to spread worrying views about Muslims, slavery and immigrants.*



And, so it begins. 

Vetting went well.


----------



## gosub (Nov 5, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I don't see how a candidate without UK citizenship is incompatible with this.


I think the ERO might


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Brexit Party candidate refers to immigrants as 'gimme-grunts' in incendiary tweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh but you're assuming it was intended to keep out the racists and so on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Looks like they're going for it, then?
> 
> View attachment 189076


but is 'it' worth it?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2019)

gosub said:


> I think the ERO might


There are many non UK citizens who can both stand and vote in our GEs.


----------



## gosub (Nov 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Brexit Party candidate refers to immigrants as 'gimme-grunts' in incendiary tweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too early to tell. But seen worse on a first go .. Expect there will be people trawling twitter and Facebook posts as we speak


----------



## gosub (Nov 5, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> There are many non UK citizens who can both stand and vote in our GEs.


Had to Google but yep British Irish or Commonwealth   ...if anything rigged against migrants from the cobtient


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 5, 2019)

They can’t help themselves can they 

WATCH: Brexit Party candidate reveals 'bizarre EU conspiracy theories' in 'car-crash' interview


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> They can’t help themselves can they
> 
> WATCH: Brexit Party candidate reveals 'bizarre EU conspiracy theories' in 'car-crash' interview


that defrocked dancing priest would fit well into the brexit party


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 5, 2019)

Doesnt he go  and perform at brexit rallies?

I much preferred the good old days of protein man rather than this new fangled sex offender dancing priest mullarkey


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Doesnt he go  and perform at brexit rallies?


i think he does


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 6, 2019)

Mr Farage on the campaign trail today visited Workington to woo over Labour voters, having dumped his candidate for Workington, because he had come out on twitter in support of Johnson's deal.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm intrigued by this photo. Did that bit of chip fall from his mouth? And why is a pap also behind the counter serving chips?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 6, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm intrigued by this photo. Did that bit of chip fall from his mouth? And why is a pap also behind the counter serving chips?


Looks like someone stuck something up his arse and he spat it out to me. Glad he's enjoying it though.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

In fucking Kemptown.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

brogdale said:


> In fucking Kemptown.
> 
> View attachment 189390


here yer man is described as an mp 

https  ://   bjournal.co   /i-just-dont-understand-how-people-get-by-graham-cushway-mp-candidate-for-the-brexit-party-in-brighton-east/


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm intrigued by this photo. Did that bit of chip fall from his mouth? And why is a pap also behind the counter serving chips?



I spent a couple of minutes wondering why a gull was wearing a flat cap.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> here yer man is described as an mp



It says 'MP candidate', get yourself off to specsavers.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> here yer man is described as an mp
> View attachment 189391
> https  ://   bjournal.co   /i-just-dont-understand-how-people-get-by-graham-cushway-mp-candidate-for-the-brexit-party-in-brighton-east/


Obviously dressing as a Nazi is just an evening thing for Graham.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It says 'MP candidate', get yourself off to specsavers.


mp candidate doesn't really exist, it's deliberate to big him up


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> mp candidate doesn't really exist, it's deliberate to big him up


and/or piss-poor journalism


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

brogdale said:


> and/or piss-poor journalism


and.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and.


#OnceWereJournalists


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> mp candidate doesn't really exist, it's deliberate to big him up



It's not a great way of wording it, but clearly anyone standing in a GE is a candidate to become a MP.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not a great way of wording it, but clearly anyone standing in a GE is a candidate to become a MP.


I don't think it's too much to expect anyone purporting to be a journalist to know that those aspiring to govern us are referred to as prospective Parliamentary candidates.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> here yer man is described as an mp
> View attachment 189391
> https  ://   bjournal.co   /i-just-dont-understand-how-people-get-by-graham-cushway-mp-candidate-for-the-brexit-party-in-brighton-east/


	Another TA officer

Where do they find these people ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Another TA officer
> 
> Where do they find these people ?


which stone do they look under?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Another TA officer
> 
> Where do they find these people ?


The Army.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2019)

Fury after dog excrement thrown on British veteran and Brexit Party candidate’s doorstep. 

He doesn’t like dog shit and abuse. 

I am long both at the minute


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Fury after dog excrement thrown on British veteran and Brexit Party candidate’s doorstep.
> 
> He doesn’t like dog shit and abuse.
> 
> I am long both at the minute


That's actually cheered me up.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2019)

> “With the graffiti I crossed out ‘Tory’ in favour of ‘Brexit Party’ and added the words ‘get it right’.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

As an *Ex-soldier and intelligence professional *surely Cushman must know who's flinging dog crap at his door?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2019)

He doesn’t know how people found out where he lived. Utterly confounded.

Christ


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> He doesn’t know how people found out where he lived. Utterly confounded.
> 
> Christ


 


> intelligence professional


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 8, 2019)

Isn't that the same guy was in the nazi themed rock band?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Isn't that the same guy was in the nazi themed rock band?


Do keep up at the back.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 9, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Fury after dog excrement thrown on British veteran and Brexit Party candidate’s doorstep.
> 
> He doesn’t like dog shit and abuse.
> 
> I am long both at the minute



it’s ok - he’s an intelligence professional


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2019)

Did he not suspect the voters of Kemptown would actively hate his guts?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2019)

Suspect it was deliberate provocation sticking an obvious twat in a liberal stronghold. The far right have capitalised on being ‘victimised’ and ‘banned’ for years. While he has no hope in Kemptown, the narrative generated by him being attacked (a brave veteran too) will be useful elsewhere where the Brexit twats need to peddle crap about the intolerant left and them disrespecting ‘our’ troops etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

alex_ said:


> it’s ok - he’s an intelligence professional


if his professional life is similar to his political life i wouldn't trust the slop 'intelligence' he serves up to this clients


----------



## teqniq (Nov 9, 2019)

Fair play.


----------



## gosub (Nov 9, 2019)

agricola said:


> I spent a couple of minutes wondering why a gull was wearing a flat cap.


In tapatalk this currently comes up as the thread photo.  Clearly just found out that it isn't vinegar  get on his chips (again)


----------



## brogdale (Nov 9, 2019)

The small (printing) print on this BP promotional literature is causing a minor stir in my constituency.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 10, 2019)

Spiked loon, too.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 10, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Spiked loon, too.


Yep; and showing how 'edgy' he is...he tweeted a link last night to his review of Verhoeven's 'Black Book" that contained this notable comparison of Hitler's decision to stay in the bunker with the holocaust.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 11, 2019)

Yet another BP candidate has stood down this morning, on top of IIRC 3 or 4 over the weekend, it's hard to tell the total so far, but some sources are saying it's at least 20.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yet another BP candidate has stood down this morning, on top of IIRC 3 or 4 over the weekend, it's hard to tell the total so far, but some sources are saying it's at least 20.


they'll likely be left with half a dozen at close of nominations


----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2019)

Rather disappointed to learn that Sutton & Cheam's BP PPC will not now be submitting his nomination to stand in Scully's constituency. Was looking forward to hearing more from this man of the people, Roland Foxcroft.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2019)

Pie & liquor sort of geezer...such a shame...


----------



## JimW (Nov 11, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Rather disappointed to learn that Sutton & Cheam's BP PPC will not now be submitting his nomination to stand in Scully's constituency. Was looking forward to hearing more from this man of the people, Roland Foxcroft.
> 
> View attachment 189692


You can still read his fashion tips on Twitter if you have some sort of crippling personality disorder.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 11, 2019)

They need cups to drink from cans? And is anyone there actually going to eat their fucking pie?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2019)

Management consultant. A cunt's cunt. 

Roland Foxcroft


----------



## maomao (Nov 11, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> They need cups to drink from cans? And is anyone there actually going to eat their fucking pie?


Pie and mash is shit. That's not his fault. Worst fast food ever.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 11, 2019)

maomao said:


> Pie and mash is shit. That's not his fault. Worst fast food ever.


Yeah, but if you've paid for it...


----------



## maomao (Nov 11, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, but if you've paid for it...


You'd lose your appetite looking at that cunt tbf.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 11, 2019)

maomao said:


> You'd lose your appetite looking at that cunt tbf.


I did wonder where everyone had gone.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2019)

Likes a punt on the gee gees, n'all...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2019)

The loons are going rogue.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 11, 2019)

Loons will be loons.


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The small (printing) print on this BP promotional literature is causing a minor stir in my constituency.
> 
> View attachment 189525


At the last locals my dad's election leaflet was printed by the same company, he hadn't noticed until I pointed it out. I asked him why and I did not receive a satisfactory response


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 11, 2019)

binka said:


> At the last locals my dad's election leaflet was printed by the same company, he hadn't noticed until I pointed it out. I asked him why and I did not receive a satisfactory response



Election leaflets have to have the printer's details on them by law, and vistaprint is cheap as chips, small local printers can't even buy the paper or card in at the prices they charge to print & deliver it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2019)

You gotta admire the front of Farage/ he has rinsed another tranche of people he despises and will likely perform another rinse cycle again


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The loons are going rogue.
> 
> View attachment 189710


A lot of moaning going on in the brexit trenches  I've seen a few claiming they will run as independents.  No refunds


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 12, 2019)

marty21 said:


> A lot of moaning going on in the brexit trenches  I've seen a few claiming they will run as independents.  No refunds


Farage is a clandestine revenue agent of the electoral commission


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2019)

A grand each from 600 people with minimal costs as they're not actually running. It's not a proper political party so has Farage just trousered a cool half mil then?


----------



## teqniq (Nov 12, 2019)

It would seem that way.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2019)

Poor dumb Wayne...


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Poor dumb Wayne...
> 
> View attachment 189739



This has really cheered me up this morning. 

Looking forward to the Real Brexit Continuity Party.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

marty21 said:


> A lot of moaning going on in the brexit trenches  I've seen a few claiming they will run as independents.  No refunds


they should walk rather than run, it'll hurt less when they fall down


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 189698


every time i see one of those t-shirts i think it should say 'i'm with stupid', with the arrow pointing up


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Loons will be loons losers.


c4u


----------



## 19force8 (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Poor dumb Wayne...
> 
> View attachment 189739


Beautiful.

This reply creased me up:

The original Twitter is too big so here it is without.

(credit to Pete  @Sarf_London & Viz of course)


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2019)

19force8 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> This reply creased me up:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


>


it's wicked to mock the afflicted


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2019)

Farage's delusion reaching new heights...expecting the vermin to stand aside for him! No sure that he's fully appreciated what a _leave alliance _really means...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2019)

19force8 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> This reply creased me up:
> 
> ...


tbf 'Pete' did HT _Viz..._from whence it came.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2019)

Apt time to set up a bogus brexit party to rinse the disillusioned supporters for money towards full communism


----------



## 19force8 (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> tbf 'Pete' did HT _Viz..._from whence it came.


You're right. Amended.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The loons are going rogue.
> 
> View attachment 189710



I wonder where he got the 'Boris' deal isn't brexit' line from?

Oh yeah, it was Farage. Evidently the Brexit party contains a few people who are not _quite _stupid enough for his purposes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wonder where he got the 'Boris' deal isn't brexit' line from?
> 
> Oh yeah, it was Farage. Evidently the Brexit party contains a few people who are not _quite _stupid enough for his purposes.


or less pliable than he expected


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Poor dumb Wayne...
> 
> View attachment 189739



This guy is a scientologist, so a double loon. 



> Wayne Bayley, a retired pilot and scientologist, was one of 317 Brexit Party candidates dropped from the group after Farage announced a 'Leave alliance' which will see his party not contest seats which the Conservatives are predicted to win.
> 
> However, the candidate - who is currently saying he will stand as an independent Brexiter - has suggested rejected candidates could run for UKIP.
> 
> ...



Rejected Brexit Party candidate says Farage owes him £10,000 as he suggests UKIP pact


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

interesting article about the possible effect of the bp move A morale boost for Boris Johnson, but victory is far from certain, writes Professor Philip Cowley  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Poor dumb Wayne...



Maybe the Scientologists will offer him a course on how not to get scammed by dodgy organisations.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2019)

BP is the _Fyre Festival_ of politics...wait till the (remaining) clients see their campaign committee rooms...


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> BP is the _Fyre Festival_ of politics...wait till the (remaining) clients see their campaign committee rooms...



"All candidates will receive luxury accommodation and free transport on Farage Airlines."


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> "All candidates will receive luxury accommodation and free transport on Farage Airlines."
> 
> View attachment 189753


here's hoping for a more er conclusive crash


----------



## 19force8 (Nov 12, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Apt time to set up a bogus brexit party to rinse the disillusioned supporters for money towards full communism


Too late:


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Poor dumb Wayne...
> 
> View attachment 189739


I love it when they fall out


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 12, 2019)

> *Nigel Farage has admitted that he never intended to publish a manifesto for the Brexit Party, saying "that was a joke".*
> 
> WATCH: Farage: I was joking when I promised a Brexit Party manifesto


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

19force8 said:


> Too late:


some sort of spartacus scene beckons


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


>


he's just made 317 enemies not to mention the thousands more who were fool enough to spaff £100 on the chancer


----------



## gosub (Nov 12, 2019)

maomao said:


> A grand each from 600 people with minimal costs as they're not actually running. It's not a proper political party so has Farage just trousered a cool half mil then?


Any resemblance to the career of Sir Alan B'stard is puely coincidental.



These bloody EUropean politicans with their dodgy European names fleecing hard working British patriots; Down with that sort of thing


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2019)

Brian's well of sympathy appears to have run dry...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

gosub said:


> Any resemblance to the career of Sir Alan B'stard is puely coincidental.
> 
> 
> 
> These bloody EUropean politicans with their dodgy European names fleecing hard working British patriots; Down with that sort of thing


Alan b'stard had better politics than nf


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Farage's delusion reaching new heights...expecting the vermin to stand aside for him! No sure that he's fully appreciated what a _leave alliance _really means...
> 
> View attachment 189743



That really does look like he's going to stick with "Brexit Party" candidates running in Leave-inclined/ Labour-held/Tory-target marginals then doesn't it?

There were all these screech-headlines in yesterday's Tory press putting pressure on Farage to stand his idiots, I mean people  , down in those constituencies ...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2019)

Does the BP have to pay tax on this money?


----------



## andysays (Nov 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Does the BP have to pay tax on this money?


I would imagine Farage has an accountant or two working for him to ensure such things are minimised


----------



## teqniq (Nov 13, 2019)

Hehehe. It would be really something if Farage was sued and lost.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Having effectively compelled 50% (+?) of his electoral supporters to vote Conservative, Farage himself says he can't/won't even though he lives in Tory held Orpington (Jo Johnson's former seat). So it's Labour, LD, Green or spunking cock for Farage, then?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 13, 2019)

Despite standing down over 300 the BP are still a treasure trove of head the balls:

Brexit party urged to drop candidate who plays in Nazi Luftwaffe act band


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 13, 2019)

The Mansfield candidate, Kate Allsop, was on the local news announcing that she was going to stand as an Independent BP candidate after Nige the spiv told her to stand down.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 13, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> The Mansfield candidate, Kate Allsop, was on the local news announcing that she was going to stand as an Independent BP candidate after Nige the spiv told her to stand down.



Good I bet on a Labour gain in Mansfield after he said he was gonna stand there the bastard


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 13, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> The Mansfield candidate, Kate Allsop, was on the local news announcing that she was going to stand as an Independent BP candidate after Nige the spiv told her to stand down.



Yep shoutycrackers Kate standing...will be interesting to see how that seat plays. One Corbyn has to win if he’s to have any hope.


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2019)

Independent ex-BP headbangers aren't going to do any better in a general election than the rump UKIP are they? If that. I wouldn't go pinning my hopes of a Labour victory on them splitting the vote anywhere. They won't even keep their deposits.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> Independent ex-BP headbangers aren't going to do any better in a general election than the rump UKIP are they? If that. I wouldn't go pinning my hopes of a Labour victory on them splitting the vote anywhere. They won't even keep their deposits.


Yeah, but they could get up to 4.9% of the popular vote and still lose their deposit. There's a few seats where that sort of % could prove to be an important factor, no?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> Independent ex-BP headbangers aren't going to do any better in a general election than the rump UKIP are they? If that. I wouldn't go pinning my hopes of a Labour victory on them splitting the vote anywhere. They won't even keep their deposits.



Let me dream. But yeah you're probably right. Mansfield will be close though.


----------



## A380 (Nov 13, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Despite standing down over 300 the BP are still a treasure trove of head the balls:
> 
> Brexit party urged to drop candidate who plays in Nazi Luftwaffe act band




I’m leaving on one of the very first Operational Jet Planes

Danger Zone ( over Manston)

or of course cover of the Blue Oystee Cult’s

ME262


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Let me dream. But yeah you're probably right. Mansfield will be close though.


I hope it's close, but the only projection I've seen for Mansfield has the tories with a 16 point lead and BP with another 15 - even with yer headbanger taking as much as 5 of that 15 most of the rest is likely to go tory. Maybe the projection is wrong, or maybe Labour can make another miraculous comeback, but it's by no means certain Mansfield will be close.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 14, 2019)

If the Brexit Party stand in a Lab/Con marginal, it isn’t clear who their votes come from.  They could take them from Cons, Labs or previous non-voters.  I don’t see any reason to assume one over the other.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2019)

Polling seems to be pretty clear that most of the BP support comes from ex tories, and most of it would split to the tories in the absence of a BP candidate. In 2017 the tories took 45% of the 2015 UKIP vote, Labour only took 11% - if anything the split is likely to favour the tories more this time, given Labour's more remain leaning position.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> I hope it's close, but the only projection I've seen for Mansfield has the tories with a 16 point lead and BP with another 15 - even with yer headbanger taking as much as 5 of that 15 most of the rest is likely to go tory. Maybe the projection is wrong, or maybe Labour can make another miraculous comeback, but it's by no means certain Mansfield will be close.



Hmmm you may well be right. I was basing this off the fact Tory support had never been high there before.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2019)

We only have the best for britain MRP with constituency projections so far, so that's the only data I can really base my view on, in the absence of any detailed local knowledge. The polls have moved since that was published though, and some of the seat projections have differed markedly from some of the local polling Survation have done. so...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> We only have the best for britain MRP with constituency projections so far, so that's the only data I can really base my view on, in the absence of any detailed local knowledge. The polls have moved since that was published though, and some of the seat projections have differed markedly from some of the local polling Survation have done. so...


In not making a prediction, you're in good (psephological) company killer b


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2019)

Is Farage being prepared for live-streamed Seppuku as we wait?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 14, 2019)

What is he up to?


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 14, 2019)

A big fundraiser maybe?

Probably stepping down from Labour seats in leave which the tories can compete in.  Johnson has called his bluff and he's properly on the run now.


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2019)

What about "The Tories have betrayed me/Brexit by not responding to the BXPs sacrifice so we're standing everywhere!" type announcement.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 14, 2019)

brogdale said:


> In not making a prediction, you're in good (psephological) company killer b
> 
> View attachment 189919


Well yes Thank You Captain Obvious, if these polls are played out in full the Tories will win a massive majority and Labour are probably finished as a political force. If my predictions for the Euro Millions tomorrow play out in full, I will be a very rich man by the weekend.
The Tories were predicted to win a massive majority in 2017, they failed. They were predicted to be a minority on 2015 and they won a comfortable majority.
Political Polls haven't done well these past few years and I don't expect to be buying any champers on Saturday either.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 14, 2019)

Sky & BBC news channels haven't made any mention of press conference, or that they will be covering it live, so I am not sure it's going to be anything that interesting.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2019)

chilango said:


> What about "The Tories have betrayed me/Brexit by not responding to the BXPs sacrifice so we're standing everywhere!" type announcement.


Well, today's the day for nomination deadline...so, one way or another, decisions have to be made.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Well yes Thank You Captain Obvious, if these polls are played out in full the Tories will win a massive majority and Labour are probably finished as a political force. If my predictions for the Euro Millions tomorrow play out in full, I will be a very rich man by the weekend.
> The Tories were predicted to win a massive majority in 2017, they failed. They were predicted to be a minority on 2015 and they won a comfortable majority.
> Political Polls haven't done well these past few years and I don't expect to be buying any champers on Saturday either.


There's another month of this yet; it's not yet time to get arsey on the polling thread.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> The Tories were predicted to win a massive majority in 2017, they failed. They were predicted to be a minority on 2015 and they won a comfortable majority.
> Political Polls haven't done well these past few years and I don't expect to be buying any champers on Saturday either.


Not quite true - some eve of election polls more or less predicted the result we got: but there _was_ a big change in voter intention over the course of the election.

It's possible that may happen again. It's possible yougov haven't fixed their weighting since last time and have got it totally wrong (it's notable that Survation - who were closest - have a much smaller tory lead of 6%).

If you want a prediction from me I'd expect to see the polls tighten further in the next month, and there's a reasonable chance of a hung parliament, with maybe Labour as the party in best position to form a government. But I don't think the conditions which made those massive movements happen last time are quite the same now, so I don't know if they can happen this time - and there's any number of things that could happen in the next few weeks - further flooding, an NHS crisis, terrorist attacks - that could change the arithmatic considerably in either direction.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 14, 2019)

brogdale said:


> There's another month of this yet; it's not yet time to get arsey on the polling thread.


The Captain Obvious was aimed at the Prof not you, with a month to go under the current circumstances a crystal ball is probably the most accurate means of predictions


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 14, 2019)

The dream is dying. And just wait until Nigel finds out what Nigel has done to Nigel.
Campaign genius Nigel Farage has totally self-partnered himself | John Crace



> Things fall apart. The Brexit party’s poll ratings are in freefall. The Bad Boys of Brexit have fallen out with each other. Arron Banks has gone cold on Nigel Farage. The money is drying up. And so are the crowds. Six months ago, Nigel could fill medium-sized arenas. Now the function room of the Hull Ionians rugby club in a small town outside Hull is way too big for him. Only 15 rows of chairs had been set out and two of them had to be removed shortly before the start. Not even a 1970s glitter ball hanging limply from the ceiling could help bring in the crowds.
> 
> The dream is dying. As is Farage, from the inside out. After the warm-up acts of Hull’s three Brexit party candidates – step forward Michelle Dewberry off The Apprentice – had failed to cut through the late-autumn chill, Channel 5 TV presenter and host for the day Dr David Bull summoned the star attraction. At the back of the room, Farage had looked stressed and tense as he waited to come on. But once his name was called, the smile was plastered on.





> The longer Farage spoke, the more you could feel the self-confidence drain away. Nothing made sense to him any more and he began to collapse inwards under the weight of his own contradictions. He was telling his supporters not to trust Boris when he had just done his best to make sure Johnson got re-elected as prime minister. Hell, every dummy knew Boris was a fraud but he had fallen for the most basic three-card con.



*sniggers*


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

Wonder if any of the BP figures allegedly bribed in this way were smart enough to go in wired up/phones on?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2019)

Who to believe?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Who to believe?


Bunch of lying cunts...or....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2019)

Meet the Brexit Party candidate for Tynemouth - who lives in Australia


Brexit party candidate for tynemouth lives in ... Australia. Hasn’t really been there before but like the North Sea because he was on piper alpha.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Meet the Brexit Party candidate for Tynemouth - who lives in Australia
> 
> 
> Brexit party candidate for tynemouth lives in ... Australia. Hasn’t really been there before but like the North Sea because he was on piper alpha.


That last bit sounds likes a terrible terrible joke i'm afraid.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2019)

"I have a great fondness for the North East because of my time in the North Sea. It has a place in my heart forever”


I know.maybe because was the wrong word


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2019)

I meant about burning people jumping into the sea to survive. I know neither you nor he meant that, but that was my first thought.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 15, 2019)

Farage pulls out of second Black Country rally as he hits out at 'double-crossing' Rupert Lowe

Seems like Nige is a bit peed off up in the Black Country


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Unsurprisingly demographic


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Nothing likely to happen but still good to see 

Nigel Farage is 'person of interest' in FBI investigation into Trump and Russia | Nigel Farage | The Guardian


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Unsurprisingly demographic




"That's the final straw, Jayden, if you can't be trusted to be at home on your own without having your mates around to smoke weed then you're coming to the Brexit Party meeting with me and your dad."


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

> Met Police say they are looking into two allegations of “electoral fraud and malpractice" regarding offers from the Conservatives to Brexit Party candidates to incentivise them to stand down.
> 
> Several Brexit Party figures claim they were offered inducements. Tories deny


Good good 
.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Nothing will happen. At worst 'Our Nigel' will have to wait a year for his title and Boris will be offshore by then.

I do really want them to kick off though. The 'cheeky banter' lying greedy cunts going toe to toe in the media would be excellent.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

MPS statement


> ”The MPS has received two allegations of electoral fraud and malpractice in relation to the 2019 General Election. The MPS Special Enquiry Team is responsible for investigating all such criminal allegations. Both allegations are currently being assessed.”


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

The Great Brexit Party Swindle – Byline Times


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> The Great Brexit Party Swindle – Byline Times



From this article...
As I and others raised concerns about Farage being a man of the Paypal

I like it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)

Farage wants to sue us. And he's using EU law to do it ‍♀️


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Farage wants to sue us. And he's using EU law to do it ‍♀️



Fucking funny. 

But...





> Farage has no legitimate claim on the website.


...he does, and... 





> We bought it, it’s ours.


...it doesn't actually work like that.

But, fair play for giving him the runaround.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 22, 2019)

Brexit Party unveil their 'battle wagon' in Brighton rally

Battle wagon? It's just a car.  Rally? There isn't even a dozen people there. 





> THE Brexit Party’s “battle wagon” rolled onto the seafront today.
> 
> Supporters gathered in Madeira Drive, Brighton, to a welcome a car plastered with the party’s signs.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_ (Nov 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking funny.
> 
> But...
> ...he does, and... ...it doesn't actually work like that.
> ...



I’m sure they’ll give it to him on the 13th December


----------



## andysays (Nov 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Brexit Party unveil their 'battle wagon' in Brighton rally
> 
> Battle wagon? It's just a car.  Rally? There isn't even a dozen people there.
> 
> View attachment 190674


Next you'll be telling us they didn't even have a battle


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 22, 2019)

andysays said:


> Next you'll be telling us they didn't even have a battle



They are going to have a battle saving their deposits.


----------



## Spandex (Nov 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Brexit Party unveil their 'battle wagon' in Brighton rally
> 
> Battle wagon? It's just a car.  Rally? There isn't even a dozen people there.
> 
> View attachment 190674


I'm sure they could've found a better picture of Kemptown candidate Graham Cushway to put on their battle wagon. How about this one?






Link


----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2019)

Farage wants to sue us. And he's using EU law to do it ‍♀️

Has we had this yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>



Splendid.
Reminds me of a very boring, opinionated former co-worker from Bristol who was universally known as _the Severn Bore_.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2019)

Apparently leave doesn't always mean leave. 

Brexit Party candidate scuffles with Morrisons guard after being thrown out for ‘forcing leaflets’ on shoppers


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Brexit Party unveil their 'battle wagon' in Brighton rally
> 
> Battle wagon? It's just a car.  Rally? There isn't even a dozen people there.
> 
> View attachment 190674


and no one under 50


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 25, 2019)

One of their MEP's said on Sky News that once brexit is done, Farage intends to change the party name to the Reform Party, which suggests he plans staying around & getting up people's noses.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd just like to say it's a real pleasure, the sort you'd get from eating a delicious ice cream on a hot summer day, to see the Brexit party's poll numbers down in the toilet with the rest of the shit.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> One of their MEP's said on Sky News that once brexit is done, Farage intends to change the party name to the Reform Party, which suggests he plans staying around & getting up people's noses.



I don't think Brexit is ever going to be "done," as far as Brexit Party supporters are concerned - if a Tory Brexit goes through, they'll probably complain that the deal wasn't Brexity enough and also feel they need to protect Brexit after Remainers become Rejoiners.

And after things fail to change for the better following Brexit because the country has been shafted by Johnson and his free-market chums, they'll argue that Brexit not being done properly is the only possible explanation and keep campaigning for a harder, deeper Brexit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> One of their MEP's said on Sky News that once brexit is done, Farage intends to change the party name to the Reform Party, which suggests he plans staying around & getting up people's noses.



There was always a plan to build something off this, he’s mentioned it before, so that’s the silver lining of them going down the toilet so much in this election, they lose momentum and a mandate. Of course, in the short term I’d rather they were polling a little higher and taking a decent-sized bite out of the Tory vote.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2019)

#getcompensationdone

Australia asks for Brexit trade compensation


> Fifteen countries, including the US, India and New Zealand, have been setting out Brexit concerns at a World Trade Organization (WTO) meeting in Geneva.
> 
> Australian officials said their beef and lamb exporters had already been hit after several Brexit delays.
> 
> Brazil said Brexit plans for Northern Ireland could breach WTO rules.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> One of their MEP's said on Sky News that once brexit is done, Farage intends to change the party name to the Reform Party, which suggests he plans staying around & getting up people's noses.


Interestingly the last UK party to be called Reform was a ukip splinter group which eventually merged into the english democrats - philip davies' dad was a mayor for them in doncaster if people recall. Back in the heady 00s, end of new labour years, when there was a brief fashion for talking about the englisc.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

Is it just me, or does this read.... you can't turn your life around until you get off minimum wage?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

Badgers will know for sure, he knows stuff., and at worst i know Pickman's model is one of them readers...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 1, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Is it just me, or does this read.... you can't turn your life around until you get off minimum wage?
> 
> View attachment 191540


What's the constituency?

e2a: I ask because, dependent on the candidate's current age, it may just be that's a fabrication. We've only had NMW since 1998 (21 years).


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #getcompensationdone
> 
> Australia asks for Brexit trade compensation


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> What's the constituency?
> 
> e2a: I ask because, dependent on the candidate's current age, it may just be that's a fabrication. We've only had NMW since 1998 (21 years).



South Wales, valleys don't want to give real location sorry, too much personal shit going on.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> What's the constituency?
> 
> e2a: I ask because, dependent on the candidate's current age, it may just be that's a fabrication. We've only had NMW since 1998 (21 years).




ah fuck it, nothing to lose now

Declarations | James WELLS | MEPs | European Parliament


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

anyways, am i reading it wrong? i not smart like U lotz.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 1, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> ah fuck it, nothing to lose now
> 
> Declarations | James WELLS | MEPs | European Parliament


Yeah, you're right it did read like you thought...and he's making shit up; he went to University in 1998, so couldn't possibly have 'spent years on minimum wage'.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, you're right it did read like you thought...and he's making shit up; he went to University in 1998, so couldn't possibly have 'spent years on minimum wage'.



Thanks, just wanted to make sure it's not just me, it read, if you earn min wage you havne't turned your life around.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, you're right it did read like you thought...and he's making shit up; he went to University in 1998, so couldn't possibly have 'spent years on minimum wage'.




how old is he then?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 1, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> how old is he then?


Don't know, but then we don't need to...he's lying.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

Log in to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Log in to Facebook | Facebook


Not sure what relevance a link to log in to Facebook holds


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Not sure what relevance a link to log in to Facebook holds



That's his private MEP page, that you need to give all your info to join.... so there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> That's his private MEP page, that you need to give all your info to join.... so there.


You could screenshot it because not everyone has or wants a fb a/c


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You could screenshot it because not everyone has or wants a fb a/c



Yeah i could, BUT, im smoking weed, drinking gin and playing sad songs by Leonard Cohen and crying on and off... also nothing to see just asks you to join.,..  don't think i will get in calling him a cunt and what not.

how's your Sunday?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Yeah i could, BUT, im smoking weed, drinking gin and playing sad songs by Leonard Cohen and crying on and off... also nothing to see just asks you to join.,..  don't think i will get in calling him a cunt and what not.
> 
> how's your Sunday?


Went to Crowleymas at the Atlantis bookshop, popped into forbidden planet and London review bookshop, went to Sainsbury's, tutted at the arsenal score, and cheered the arsenal women's defeat of Bristol women 11 - 1


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Went to Crowleymas at the Atlantis bookshop, popped into forbidden planet and London review bookshop, went to Sainsbury's, tutted at the arsenal score, and cheered the arsenal women's defeat of Bristol women 11 - 1


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Went to Crowleymas at the Atlantis bookshop, popped into forbidden planet and London review bookshop, went to Sainsbury's, tutted at the arsenal score, and cheered the *arsenal women's defeat of Bristol women 11 - 1*



Bastard.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2019)

Bristol _CITY. _Not Bristol.


----------



## gosub (Dec 1, 2019)

Brexit Party candidate admits he voted REMAIN


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 1, 2019)

some curious fellow travellers in the brexit party fold- lots of carpetbaggery and opportunism afoot


----------



## Wilf (Dec 1, 2019)

History would have been so much different if farage had died in that microlight crash. What, like different political outcomes and all that? 

No, just funnier.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Police state Brexit Party trailer was blown over by wind after candidate claims it was ‘run off the road’


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 7, 2019)

Apparently the wind blew it over, not the fabricated horse shite he tweeted


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 7, 2019)

Probably gay wind


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 7, 2019)

Wind from the East, probably Polish


----------



## A380 (Dec 7, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Apparently the wind blew it over, not the fabricated horse shite he tweeted


Even god hates them.


----------



## stdP (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm at a loss to how it happened, but my partner has just received a flyer (addressed to them personally) with Farage posing like a besuited gigolo Nelson extolling that a vote for the Brexit Party is the only way a "true" Brexit will happen; my partner is from the EU, as is listed on the electoral register, doesn't wish to dance the citizenship tango so of course never got a say in the referendum and isn't allowed to vote in general elections, so quite what this leaflet is supposed to accomplish remains elusive. Other than perhaps showing that whatever data broker the Brexit Party are using in lieu of Cambridge Analytica isn't quite so dependable as far as profiling goes.

Incidentally, for all of the crap my partner's been put through over the past three years, I dare say that if Nige ever met them in a darkened alley he would count himself lucky to escape with all of his teeth. The only swing they want to see is Duce-style from a lamp-post.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone on the er can receive this shit, I’ve had one too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


>






cunt


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2019)

We are almost at the stage of saying, 'sorry, what party?'


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 7, 2019)

when der fuhrer jumps ship, the party is over. I am sure those at Farage acres are busy planning his next venture to put some distance between him and the card carrying loons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 192180
> 
> cunt


and of course corbyn should. a botched assassination attempt is to be deplored.


----------



## agricola (Dec 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and of course corbyn should. a botched assassination attempt is to be deplored.



that wind again!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2019)

stdP said:


> I'm at a loss to how it happened, but my partner has just received a flyer (addressed to them personally) with Farage posing like a besuited gigolo Nelson extolling that a vote for the Brexit Party is the only way a "true" Brexit will happen; my partner is from the EU, as is listed on the electoral register, doesn't wish to dance the citizenship tango so of course never got a say in the referendum and isn't allowed to vote in general elections, so quite what this leaflet is supposed to accomplish remains elusive. Other than perhaps showing that whatever data broker the Brexit Party are using in lieu of Cambridge Analytica isn't quite so dependable as far as profiling goes.
> 
> Incidentally, for all of the crap my partner's been put through over the past three years, I dare say that if Nige ever met them in a darkened alley he would count himself lucky to escape with all of his teeth. The only swing they want to see is Duce-style from a lamp-post.



Had the same in my area (Lambeth) this morning. No *REAL* Brexit if don't vote Brexit Party.

In my area a former Green party member and socialite is standing against Helen Hayes ( Labour Remainer who will walk it. The argument here is who is Remain enough. )

My EU partner really wants to vote in this election but can't. Seems unfair as its all about who will get Brexit done. As Boris keeps saying.

Given my area is Remain ( Lambeth in London) a Brexit candidate isn't liked. She is posh and lives in Chelsea.



Here she is on her hard life as a beautiful woman:

Julia Stephenson on being too beautiful to be faithful | Daily Mail Online




> As a beautiful woman, I never had that fear I would be left alone.
> 
> There was always another charming, handsome replacement waiting in the wings to offer me the heady excitement of a new relationship.
> 
> For example, one afternoon I walked out of the hairdresser’s with a friend, only to have a gorgeous young man screech to a halt in his open-top Ferrari in front of me. ‘I couldn’t have lived with myself if I’d driven past you,’ he said. ‘Will you come to the polo with me on Saturday?’



The Brexit party. FFS


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2019)

Had one of those Farage leaflets in the post today too, striking a weird pose. Quite happy for them to waste money targeting an 80% remain constituency. Maybe it’s just goading at this point.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Had the same in my area (Lambeth) this morning. No *REAL* Brexit if don't vote Brexit Party.
> 
> In my area a former Green party member and socialite is standing against Helen Hayes ( Labour Remainer who will walk it. The argument here is who is Remain enough. )
> 
> ...




When did the English middle classes become such massive fucking cunts? I mean, this is the fucking problem. A class within the largest nation in the Union that instead of showing financial prudence, application and forbearance have fucked things well and truly voting in a succession of governments that have turned the UK into the most privatised society in the world. Oligopolic paradise with fuck all choice and a chintzy shite retro pantomime of badly built houses in dire closes, lethal tower blocks and a ruinous obsession with status, consumerism and unsecured debt. The middle class in England need to just fucking do one and die. Just fuck off into the ocean. No, don't pollute that with your public school kiddly fiddling bland accented exceptionalism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2019)

Poi E said:


> When did the English middle classes become such massive fucking cunts? I mean, this is the fucking problem. A class within the largest nation in the Union that instead of showing financial prudence, application and forbearance have fucked things well and truly voting in a succession of governments that have turned the UK into the most privatised society in the world. Oligopolic paradise with fuck all choice and a chintzy shite retro pantomime of badly built houses in dire closes, lethal tower blocks and a ruinous obsession with status, consumerism and unsecured debt. The middle class in England need to just fucking do one and die. Just fuck off into the ocean. No, don't pollute that with your public school kiddly fiddling bland accented exceptionalism.


Unlike the Scottish middle class from which Blair and brown sprang or the Welsh middle class of Michael Howard and kinnock


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2019)

Brexit Party candidate in Blackley , North Manchester is James Buckley otherwise known as Jim Edwards. 'Jolting' Jim is a known Britain First member, Mosley supporter and side kick of James Goddard as well as having a 'recreational problem'.


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Unlike the Scottish middle class from which Blair and brown sprang or the Welsh middle class of Michael Howard and kinnock



TBF Wales is too fractured to have a definable middle class, at least across the whole country.  You do get little groups (like the ones you identify there, whose current generation are now all competing for jobs in the WAG or other things based in Cardiff) that look like the English middle class do, but the rest seem more interested on being the most important person in their own communities first and foremost.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Unlike the Scottish middle class from which Blair and brown sprang or the Welsh middle class of Michael Howard and kinnock


Salt of the earth


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2019)

Farage promises Reform Party after Brexit

The Brexit Party will change its name to the Reform Party after the UK leaves the European Union, leader Nigel Farage has said.

It will campaign for changes to the voting system and the abolition of the House of Lords, he told Sky News.

Mr Farage, who has already registered the new party name, said it would "change politics for good".


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 8, 2019)

But who will reform the reform party?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 8, 2019)

So basically they're going to morph into the lib dems?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 8, 2019)

I'd like to think we could now start completely ignoring them, as should have happened years ago, but he'll still be on the news all the time won't he


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'd like to think we could now start completely ignoring them, as should have happened years ago, but he'll still be on the news all the time won't he


Yes. So much Brexit still to happen and we all have to ask Nigel at every step whether its really happening or not yet


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 9, 2019)

Open Democracy sheds some light today on dubious business dealings by Hartlepool PPC and Brexit Party "chairman" Richard Tice.

Meanwhile this evening Channel 4 reveals the Hartlepool Brexit franchise to be riddled with knuckle-dragging Islamophobes and budget Paul-Dodd-style hooligan fantasists.

The Brexit Party are reputedly chucking money at Tice's flatlining campaign. They'd be as well putting it on a low loader and setting it on fire whilst emitting a racist whine. Tice began the campaign with Swinsonesque pretensions of taking the seat, and now look at him.

 LOL


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Racism in key Brexit Party campaign


----------



## Poot (Dec 10, 2019)

There is a very real chance that Ann Widdecombe might drop round my gaff if she is canvassing. Does anyone have a message for her?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 10, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> So basically they're going to morph into the lib dems?



Does sound like it  although i guess swinson/chukka's lot will want to rejoin the eu and farages lot won't.


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2019)

Poot said:


> There is a very real chance that Ann Widdecombe might drop round my gaff if she is canvassing. Does anyone have a message for her?



Pants down moon


----------



## Poot (Dec 10, 2019)

Supine said:


> Pants down moon


Ironically still a better message than the Brexit Party's.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2019)

Supine said:


> Pants down moon


now everyone knows my urban password


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

Brexit Party councillors caught on hidden camera in racist tirade against Asian people

Bit more coverage


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2019)

Poot said:


> There is a very real chance that Ann Widdecombe might drop round my gaff if she is canvassing. Does anyone have a message for her?


I don’t think there’s a bucket big enough to hold the message I’d have for her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I don’t think there’s a bucket big enough to hold the message I’d have for her.


would it fit on the angel of the north?


----------



## Poot (Dec 11, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I don’t think there’s a bucket big enough to hold the message I’d have for her.


I think she may have gone into hiding after her golliwog "gaffe" (read not-even-dog-whistle racism). Well, if she has any sense she has. The spiteful old bastard.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 11, 2019)

Hope Not Hate has picked up the James Buckley stuff that some of us contributed to on Twitter
EXPOSED: Brexit Party candidate James Edward Buckley is Far-Right Activist and Antisemite – HOPE not hate


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2019)

The Farage legacy?


> There are 34 seats where the Brexit Party vote was larger than the margin of Conservative Party loss. In other words, 34 Labour MPs have survived thanks to Nigel Farage.
> 
> Those Labour MPs who should be grateful to Mr Farage include many committed Remainers such as Yvette Cooper and Ed Miliband, both of whom voted against Brexit. Without the Brexit Party, the Labour Party would have been reduced to 168 seats, rather than the 202 they have today. The Conservative Party has only now fully recovered from John Major’s disastrous 1997 defeat – 165 seats.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 18, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The Farage legacy?


Not sure it's as simple as that though. Suspect there are voters who could switch labour to brexit party but wouldn't have been able to switch straight from labour to tory, which a) makes the maths above suspect and b) cost labour seats elsewhere. Issue is that switching labour > brexit > tory could be easier.


----------



## andysays (Dec 18, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The Farage legacy?


Whatever conclusions we might draw, there's an assumption there that everyone who voted for the Brexit Party would have voted Tory if Farage's mob hadn't stood. Clearly that doesn't stand up.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2019)

Agree with both above.
Nonetheless, a potential wind-up for any BP types we may encounter over the next few weeks!


----------

